# Sticky  Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Big thanks to all the Bimmerfest members that have contributed to this thread. Specifically, ShawnSheridan and Tokenmaster stand out for helping to create this thread.

*What is Included*:


What is Coding
Step-By-Step Guides
Connecting to Vehicle
Helpful Hints & Acronyms
Cheat Sheets
*NOTE1*: Links are in BLUE and pictures are links to larger images.

*NOTE2*: See this thread for Software Links

*1. What is Coding*:

Coding is a bit of a misnomer. Neither any programming language (eg, C++ or Python) knowledge is necessary nor software modified. Instead, an easy-to-use, graphical user interface (GUI) is used to customize settings so a vehicle operates more as the individual desires. This guide will help minimize risks and outline how to reset a vehicle back to the factory. If you choose to proceed, approach the task with a clear plan, know the steps, and NEVER guess, clarifying any doubts before you proceed. Many willing forum experts will assist you.

*2. Step-By-Step Guides*:

*E-sys Getting Started Documents* (Updated 06/07/2017)

Within the main directory, you will find two PDFs, including a sort of pictorial, a Table of Contents and a Guiding PDF (Information below).
Start w/ "Getting Started" paired w/ "Editors and Viewers" & "How to Change Werte Values"
Then, look at "How to change FA in F-series car," and "VO Coding Guide"
These short, pictorial, step-by-step documents will help familiarize you with E-sys terminology & GUI.
At a later time, peruse "User Manual v1.4," as it is more comprehensive & may be confusing or overwhelming at first.

*VO vs FDL Coding*​








See Notes on Retrofits​









*NOTE*: "CODE" = VO Coding. "Code FDL" = FDL Coding

*3. Connecting To Vehicle*:

E-sys Launcher: Select actual chassis (eg. F015 for 2014+ X5)


http://imgur.com/H0bucKx


E-sys Connection Target: representative main series (eg. F025 for X5). See Target Window Below.
Info in "Launcher Targets and Chassis" PDF & "install instructions" in linked guides (above)

NOTE: Incorrect Launcher Chassis selection results in unmapped (ie without descriptions) ECU in FDL-Editor and Incorrect Connection Target results in "doesn't map to an item" read errors
For proper connection:

Make sure the motor is running if the car is not connected to External Charger.
This maintains battery voltage (See note below), provides power to all ECUs, and allows HVAC to run for more coding sessions.

Disable Third-party Security Suites (ie Antivirus / Firewall / etc)
LAN Adapter is set for DHCP and not using a Static IP.
The Target Connection Window should not be blank (See multiple target connections for different chassis)


http://imgur.com/i2WmrWg


CAUTION WARNING: Besides initial connection, the following conditions can corrupt ECUs if vehicle & computer communication is disrupted:

Vehicle shutdown during coding because battery voltage is not maintained using either engine or external PSU
Lose or low-quality cable/adapter.
The computer shuts down due to a loss of battery.

*4. Helpful Hints & Acronyms*:

NEVER select "Code Default Values." It actually refers to an "Initial [unprocessed] State," which is not equal to "factory values."
Develop or utilize a system to track changes that work for you. One way is using BMW Coding Database
Search descriptions or function values & import codes (via selecting "To Car Profile") into created Car Profiles

E-sys Vehicle Files Backup:
Net-Coded Data: "Reading Coding Data" ==> processed car data in the form of an *.ncd's file (C:\data\CAF).
Prior to saving FDL-editor changes or "Reading Coding Data," move or copy these files to another location; otherwise, they will be overwritten
Using TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool (NCD Compare) is just one way these can be used to highlight differences.

Comparatively, FA's (C:\data\FA) & SVT's (C:\data\SVT) must be manually saved after read from vehicle. Use as an offline reference, but always read SVT from the vehicle

Normal Behavior & What to Expect:
Prior to coding, backup your vehicle key profiles to a USB stick using IDrive menus b/c saved preferences, including seat settings & hotkeys, may be erased depending on which ECUs you code
When VO or FDL coding, the associated car functions will power cycle (eg., HU_NBT turns off and show boot animation)
After FDL coding certain ECUs, various errors in the instrument cluster (eg, KOMBI) or head unit (eg, HU_NBT(2)) may appear
It is fine as long as E-sys pop-up shows "Report ***8211; "0" Errors"
For KOMBI, you may have to reset the clock
Others (eg. ACSM or ICM) will clear with driving or External Transmitter as described in ShawnSheridan's install instructions


Other Acronyms
VCM = Vehicle Configuration Management. The following two are pulled when "Read":
FA = Fahrzeugauftrag (German for Vehicle Order): Vehicle Profile, including VIN, upholstery, & factory options. Same information as found in Decoded VIN.

SVT = Software Variant Table: Lists all vehicle ECUs & their current firmware. Like FA's, it contains zero actual vehicle coding parameters.
ECU = Electronic Control Unit (Complete CAFD_ID's LIST). SVT will list ECU name & CAFD_ID (eg, HU_NBT & CAFD_00000DED, respectively). Know CAFD_IDs to load NCDs in FDL-Editor.
CAFD = Processed CAF

*5. Cheat Sheets*:

*Coding Made Easier (Cheat Codes in E-Sys Launcher): See Video @1:25*​







http://imgur.com/gv5u7w5


*NOTE1*: Use Launcher Pro to sync or manually download the latest Cheat Codes from Github. Place in one or more of the following directories:

C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\FDLCodes
C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher PRO\FDLCodes
*NOTE2*: Make your own using either this or this guide.

Make sure to "Review" potential changes before applying because functions move around and present codes may not be relevant to the vehicle.

Cheat Sheets are also found in the linked Guide (Section 4 "Getting Started") as well as BMW Coding Database (link in Section 4).
NOTE: Coding is Hardware Specific; this relates to ecus and other components like Headlamps. See Technical Training Docs (On individual chassis threads), specifically "General Vehicle Electronics" for ECU Functions.
Example: DO NOT use Cheat Sheets or Launcher Cheat Codes meant for halogen lamps on Xenons or leds.
Example: You will not find Fem_Body in a 5-series or BDC_Body in an M3.
Example: Folding mirrors via CA (Requires 322 CA) or keyFOB (Requires 430 / 430 Power Mirrors)

Cheat Sheets (No longer Made and Updated)
Grouped by Shared ECUs (See Section 1" Supported Chassis" & Section 6 "CAFD_ID's"):
F001 & F010 & F025. Main Module = FRM (CAFD_0000106D) and CAS (CAFD_0000000F).
F020. Also used F030. Main Modules are Fem_Body (Front, CAFD_00000794) & REM (Rear, CAFD_000007A1)
F030 Main Modules are Fem_Body (Front) & REM (Rear)
F015 & F048 & F056. Main Module is BDC_Body.
I001. Main Module is BDC_Body
G01, G05, G012 & G30. No Cheat Sheets. Main Module is BDC_Body (CAFD_000017BC or CAFD_00005FA9, CAFD_000017BD, CAFD_00001DF7, CAFD_00001DF8).


----------



## ooshnoo (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello sir.
I've downloaded the latest cheat code from github... can u tell me real quick how to install it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ooshnoo said:


> Hello sir.
> I've downloaded the latest cheat code from github... can u tell me real quick how to install it?


Copy the .xml files to C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\FDLCodes.


----------



## ooshnoo (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks sir. Much appreciated


----------



## Rico1902 (Jul 1, 2017)

Helooo, coded my cousin's F10 today and was unable to locate the file for changing i-drive screen to the M emblem, used the cheat sheet but couldn't see it. Is it possibly called something else on other models. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rico1902 (Jul 1, 2017)

Also when updating the software on the F10 there was no selection for DME, ICM or DSC. Anyone know why?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rico1902 said:


> Helooo, coded my cousin's F10 today and was unable to locate the file for changing i-drive screen to the M emblem, used the cheat sheet but couldn't see it. Is it possibly called something else on other models. Thanks guys.


If car has CIC Head Unit, and not NBT, then ///M Logo cannot be coded.



Rico1902 said:


> Also when updating the software on the F10 there was no selection for DME, ICM or DSC. Anyone know why?


If you mean in Flash TAL, maybe these ECU's had no Updates. With each new release, not every ECU receives updated firmware.


----------



## Rico1902 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks again Shawn I will look into it.


----------



## Degenerate (Jul 20, 2017)

Do you guys recommend any places to get an ENET cable?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Degenerate said:


> Do you guys recommend any places to get an ENET cable?


BimmerGeeks:

https://www.bimmergeeks.net/product-page/bimmergeeks-enet-cable


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

*Problem with coding/Missing cafd*

Hello, 
Thank you guys for your help in advance. 
Yesterday, I upgraded my fog lights into Led ones. However, when I tried to code them, in (FEM_ BODY) I was surprised to receive an error message telling me that " file for cafd xxxxxxxxxxxxxx not found" ( photos attached) 
I checked the other modules, and I found another error message in (ACSM)

History of coding: 
last year I coded 2 things only, M performance logo, and Auto Start/Stop memory. I followed the directions as advised by Shawn, and everything was fine. 
After some long visits to the dealer because of a noise problem to be fixed under warranty 2 months ago, I noticed that I've lost these too codings; M performance logo, and Auto start/ stop memory. My thought was that the dealer has recorded the car, or reset it to default. 
I don't know what exactly has been done to the car by the dealer. What do you guys think? and what can I do to solve this problem? 
here are links to the photos in case the attached ones aren't clear 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bye9Ds6GymasSzQ3RXpoN3FZdTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bye9Ds6GymasX2otZG9CZkZFQlU

Regards, 
Albert


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Albert Goodman said:


> Hello,
> Thank you guys for your help in advance.
> Yesterday, I upgraded my fog lights into Led ones. However, when I tried to code them, in (FEM_ BODY) I was surprised to receive an error message telling me that " file for cafd xxxxxxxxxxxxxx not found" ( photos attached)
> I checked the other modules, and I found another error message in (ACSM)
> ...


No photo, but "CAFD not found [C012]" error just means it is time to update PSDZ. It is available to download in the other sticky.

Likely dealership flash programmed vehicle.


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello Shawn, 
Thx for your help, last year I coded my car with no experience in coding at all. I took the car to the dealer, and seems like they reset it to default. Or updated the software. 
I tried to code it yesterday, but some files are missing. 
I posted a thread before this one because I was scared that somethin was wrong with the car, then I did some research and found that I need to update my pasdaza. 
please help 

regards, 
Albert


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Albert Goodman said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Thx for your help, last year I coded my car with no experience in coding at all. I took the car to the dealer, and seems like they reset it to default. Or updated the software.
> I tried to code it yesterday, but some files are missing.
> I posted a thread before this one because I was scared that somethin was wrong with the car, then I did some research and found that I need to update my pasdaza.
> ...


Something wrong with links in OP?:

Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> No photo, but "CAFD not found [C012]" error just means it is time to update PSDZ. It is available to download in the other sticky.
> 
> Likely dealership flash programmed vehicle.


Thanks for your reply, Almaretto. I've just seen it. 
Do I have to reinstall PSZD, or just update it? 
is there any instructions for the update?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Albert Goodman said:


> Thanks for your reply, Almaretto. I've just seen it.
> Do I have to reinstall PSZD, or just update it?
> is there any instructions for the update?
> 
> thx


Deleted existing psdzdata folder and replace with new version. Do NOT merge old and new.


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Deleted existing psdzdata folder and replace with new version. Do NOT merge old and new.


Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm not very good with software stuff. 
so, I go to data folder, and delete psdzdata folder only, and paste the new one. 
would you kindly send me the link to the new psdzdata download, Almaretto sent me the link in the previous post, but I found many files their...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Albert Goodman said:


> Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm not very good with software stuff.
> so, I go to data folder, and delete psdzdata folder only, and paste the new one.
> would you kindly send me the link to the new psdzdata download, Almaretto sent me the link in the previous post, but I found many files their...


That is exactly what is written. Delete existing and replace with new. Link to PSDZ contains two files, one is PDF and other is archive; you need the ladder.


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you Almaretto!! you are my savior!!!! 
one last question, is it ok to code the car while engine is running? My battery is a bit old and I don't have a charger.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Albert Goodman said:


> Thank you Almaretto!! you are my savior!!!!
> one last question, is it ok to code the car while engine is running? My battery is a bit old and I don't have a charger.


Engine should be running, unless coding DME/DDE (Engine ECU).


----------



## Albert Goodman (Feb 25, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Engine should be running, unless coding DME/DDE (Engine ECU).


I did some coding before with engine off :dunno: maybe because I've used ISTA+ for diagnosing problems and erasing fault memory and the engine should be off .. that's why I thought coding is the same.

Thanks alot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Albert Goodman said:


> I did some coding before with engine off :dunno: maybe because I've used ISTA+ for diagnosing problems and erasing fault memory and the engine should be off .. that's why I thought coding is the same.
> 
> Thanks alot


I use ISTA+ with engine on. If clearing faults (on newer versions), program will power cycle vehicle.

Engine is run to maintain battery voltage and provide communication to all ECU's. If you are quick, and do mostly offline coding, then engine does not have to be on. However, you do not want vehicle to auto-shutdown while coding and potentially corrupt ECU's.


----------



## slothinker (Jun 10, 2017)

I've made some progress trying to do a little coding on my 328i and have reached the point where I want to backup default. Instructions say engine should be off however everywhere else instructions is suggest keeping the engine on while coding to keep battery power up. In my case during the read of defaults the car just turned itself off (timed out) as the engine was not running. Is there really a downside to running the engine while backing up default settings? Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slothinker said:


> I've made some progress trying to do a little coding on my 328i and have reached the point where I want to backup default. Instructions say engine should be off however everywhere else instructions is suggest keeping the engine on while coding to keep battery power up. In my case during the read of defaults the car just turned itself off (timed out) as the engine was not running. Is there really a downside to running the engine while backing up default settings? Thanks in advance,


You should run motor all the time unless you are coding DME module, and since there is nothing to code in DME anyway, you don't even have to worry about it.

And coding backups are worthless. You can reset ECU to factory settings simply by VO Coding it.


----------



## tz693 (Oct 10, 2014)

I coded the Sport Display on my 2011 F10 535iX. It showed the units of kW for power and Nm for torque. When I floored the car, the torque meter maxed at 400 Nm which is about 300 ft-lb that matches my car's spec. Recently I coded the hp and ft-lb units for the Sport Display. However, when I floor the car, the max torque still reaches the the scale of 400 which now should mean 400 ft-lb. Am I missing something? Or the Sport Display is just imitative?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tz693 said:


> I coded the Sport Display on my 2011 F10 535iX. It showed the units of kW for power and Nm for torque. When I floored the car, the torque meter maxed at 400 Nm which is about 300 ft-lb that matches my car's spec. Recently I coded the hp and ft-lb units for the Sport Display. However, when I floor the car, the max torque still reaches the the scale of 400 which now should mean 400 ft-lb. Am I missing something? Or the Sport Display is just imitative?


It is not very accurate.


----------



## tz693 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks.
It looks like the ft-lb uses the same scale as Nm. Is it anyway to code the scale factor?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tz693 said:


> Thanks.
> It looks like the ft-lb uses the same scale as Nm. Is it anyway to code the scale factor?


I know not anyway to adjust. It is hard coded in firmware.


----------



## heresy_fnord (Aug 26, 2013)

Any place to get the cheat sheets other than facebook? I don't have a facebook account. I really don't want to make one.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

heresy_fnord said:


> Any place to get the cheat sheets other than facebook? I don't have a facebook account. I really don't want to make one.


i3 is the only one with updated sheet on Facebook. Otherwise, links are posted and included with guides.


----------



## heresy_fnord (Aug 26, 2013)

Post was about cheat sheets, finally found an updated one.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

heresy_fnord said:


> Post was about cheat sheets, finally found an updated one.


Here you are, though does not look like most up-to-date sheet. There are errors in BFD.


----------



## sun1914 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi guys I'm COMPLETELY new to BMW let alone coding one. I was able to successfully code for Bluetooth audio thanks to the walk through and a YouTube video i found. 

Now I'm looking to do the euro fog code. I have already cut the tabs to access the button and have found the code for it on the forum but im not sure how to go about it. 

Once I connect to esys . I read FA. Save FA to create a backup. Then, i figure I find the fem bod and then what?? Am I changing values to match the code on the cheat sheet? If so, once I do that then whats next? 

Any and all help would be appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sun1914 said:


> Hi guys I'm COMPLETELY new to BMW let alone coding one. I was able to successfully code for Bluetooth audio thanks to the walk through and a YouTube video i found.
> 
> Now I'm looking to do the euro fog code. I have already cut the tabs to access the button and have found the code for it on the forum but im not sure how to go about it.
> 
> ...


FDL coding, including werte value changes, are discussed in guides.


----------



## sun1914 (Sep 29, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> FDL coding, including werte value changes, are discussed in guides.


Thank you for the reply. 
The guides seem great for individuals familiar with the process. Which I am not, What steps do i take to find where to apply these new values an d how do I go about applying them? Is that something esys does automatically? Or do I have to do it ?

Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sun1914 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> The guides seem great for individuals familiar with the process. Which I am not, What steps do i take to find where to apply these new values an d how do I go about applying them? Is that something esys does automatically? Or do I have to do it ?
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...


The guides are meant for getting started. They are step-by-step words and pictures outlining process.


----------



## kern417 (Mar 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhZ7kep1aY


----------



## sun1914 (Sep 29, 2017)

kern417 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhZ7kep1aY


Video was exactly what I needed thank you Kern. 
I appreciate the help guys.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## apollo.ab (Jun 8, 2017)

good afternoon to all. I am using esys 3.28.1 with easys launcher premium 2.6.2.124. When I am at FSC Editor mode, the right window "Available Cheat Codes" empty. at the right bottom window "Unknown Error". When I am pressing button "Refresh" nothing happen. Meantime at directory "TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\FDLCodes" there are cheat xml files. What can be done in such situation? Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

apollo.ab said:


> good afternoon to all. I am using esys 3.28.1 with easys launcher premium 2.6.2.124. When I am at FSC Editor mode, the right window "Available Cheat Codes" empty. at the right bottom window "Unknown Error". When I am pressing button "Refresh" nothing happen. Meantime at directory "TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium\FDLCodes" there are cheat xml files. What can be done in such situation? Thanks in advance for reply


Your are in FDL-Editor? You should be using Launcher 2.7.1. Adjust memory settings, delete unnecessary Kiswb, and only choose desired authors.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nabeelio said:


> I haven't been able to yet, but I was just looking at some of the xml files, looks pretty neat. Haven't gotten my car yet so just trying to learn as much as I can. I don't have a Windows laptop, so will probably have to resort to bimmercode, which I guess is where my macro thoughts came from.


You can use Windows Virtualization if you have Mac.


----------



## nabeelio (Jun 28, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You can use Windows Virtualization if you have Mac.


Yep, I'll have to get that working!


----------



## AbouMostafa55 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello All
I just purchased an ENET cable and will install the E-Sys.rar and launcher premium 2.x as well as v63.1_psdzdata_lite. Will those be enough for me to get help with having some coding like close windows at exit, trunk release and close...etc? Update Nabil software. Can I get xm code retrofitted? Can you or someone else help me with that? Is that volunteer/$ if $ how much?

Feel like a kid in a candy store here lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AbouMostafa55 said:


> Hello All
> I just purchased an ENET cable and will install the E-Sys.rar and launcher premium 2.x as well as v63.1_psdzdata_lite. Will those be enough for me to get help with having some coding like close windows at exit, trunk release and close...etc? Update Nabil software. Can I get xm code retrofitted? Can you or someone else help me with that? Is that volunteer/$ if $ how much?
> 
> Feel like a kid in a candy store here lol


I answered your same PM's regarding Coding, Nav Update, and Sat Radio retrofit, as well as you same exact post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11699633&postcount=791


----------



## AbouMostafa55 (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes you did and I absolutely thank you for that. I just found on one of the coding threads that I can create my own FsC codes using a generator http://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=29966 and that the latest NA update is online and shared a link so am trying to understand if indeed I can do it myself. As I mentioned to you it is part of my learning curve. If I cannot then definitely I will go with Gerry. Hope you understand where I am coming from. ac


shawnsheridan said:


> AbouMostafa55 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All
> ...


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Help Please!!!
I must have done something wrong, I did FA coding for the Bluetooth audio and the sport+ ... it's working but when I did the right click on ECUs, then 'Code', I did it on the root one and now I have a Propulsion Group error that I can't get rid of... I tried the 'clear all DTCs' from E-SYS External Applications but the error is still there. The car is working fine, no loss of power. How can I get rid of the error? Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> Help Please!!!
> I must have done something wrong, I did FA coding for the Bluetooth audio and the sport+ ... it's working but when I did the right click on ECUs, then 'Code', I did it on the root one and now I have a Propulsion Group error that I can't get rid of... I tried the 'clear all DTCs' from E-SYS External Applications but the error is still there. The car is working fine, no loss of power. How can I get rid of the error? Thanks!


What do you mean the "root one?"


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> What do you mean the "root one?"


The one named "ECUs" on the far left side at the top


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> The one named "ECUs" on the far left side at the top


You mean SVT (Top of tree)? You VO coded entire vehicle, including DME? Did you get any ECU errors? Was engine running? Did it complete?

You are going to want to scan vehicle (complete test) with ISTA+.


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You mean SVT (Top of tree)? You VO coded entire vehicle, including DME? Did you get any ECU errors? Was engine running? Did it complete?


Yes, I misunderstoud the instruction and did code the entire vehicule... not sure for the errors, the log was pretty long but everything seemed green... the engine was running... it did complete!


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You mean SVT (Top of tree)? You VO coded entire vehicle, including DME? Did you get any ECU errors? Was engine running? Did it complete?
> 
> You are going to want to scan vehicle (complete test) with ISTA+.


Where do I find that ISTA+ Software ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> Yes, I misunderstoud the instruction and did code the entire vehicule... not sure for the errors, the log was pretty long but everything seemed green... the engine was running... it did complete!


Re-Read vehicle and make sure you do not have any missing or corrupt CAFD's.



SimonG75 said:


> Where do I find that ISTA+ Software ?


STICKY


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Re-Read vehicle and make sure you do not have any missing or corrupt CAFD's.
> 
> STICKY


Thanks, I'll check that tomorrow


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> Thanks, I'll check that tomorrow


:thumbup:


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> :thumbup:


Trying the ISTA+ but I'm stuck at 'Read out vehicule data', after clicking on 'Complete Identification', the connection manager is empty? I followed all the installation step from the guide ???


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> Trying the ISTA+ but I'm stuck at 'Read out vehicule data', after clicking on 'Complete Identification', the connection manager is empty? I followed all the installation step from the guide ???


Is E-sys closed? Are you getting fallback IP in connection manager? Is car running?


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Is E-sys closed? Are you getting fallback IP in connection manager? Is car running?


Car is running, E-sys close and empty screen in connection manager (no fallback). I also got this message "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated".


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SimonG75 said:


> Car is running, E-sys close and empty screen in connection manager (no fallback). I also got this message "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated".


Try using Windows to repair connection. If that fails, let car rest and try later.


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Try using Windows to repair connection. If that fails, let car rest and try later.


I'll try that... but the strange thing is that I tried to connect with E-sys and it's working, I clicked on read and it worked! you mentionned earlier to try to re-read and look for error... would it be clear that there are error or if I need to dig? The read process was instantanious and no error poped up.

BTW I really appreciate your help!


----------



## SimonG75 (Dec 10, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Try using Windows to repair connection. If that fails, let car rest and try later.


Ok, got it working... here's a screenshot of the fault list:


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi, 

I have another question about coding. My previous car (E91) has been "chip tuned" Most tuners act as if they tweak and tune all settings for your specific car. But I suspect them to just upload a different map to the motormanagement unit. But the results where fine: drove a lot better, more power and even less consumption. 

But what is the main difference between "tuning" and "coding"? Both happen using OBDII interface. So can we also code engine parameters? (not that I want to change stuff there, except uploading an improved map if available) 
I'm just wondering... 

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

timmeketim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question about coding. My previous car (E91) has been "chip tuned" Most tuners act as if they tweak and tune all settings for your specific car. But I suspect them to just upload a different map to the motormanagement unit. But the results where fine: drove a lot better, more power and even less consumption.
> 
> ...


Coding is adjusting parameters/settings within given software.
Tuning is changing firmware.


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

what i'm doing wrong? all folders "."


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

esferato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> what i'm doing wrong? all folders "."
> 
> http://prntscr.com/hzu4j5


You have Trimmed PSdZData, which means either you do not use E-Sys Launcher PRO to open E-Sys, or E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connections, or this CAFD is not mapped in Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database.


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, which value need to change in E-sys to change inside trunk button to open trunk? Not it's open just that small hatch on my 2010 gran turismo. On key fob trunk button also open just small trunk and only diamond button opens big trunk  any advise? 

If possible...what I want is --> Key Fob trunk button open/close Big Trunk, Diamond Button (holding) opens small hatch. Inside button open/close big trunk.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

*E-sys Launcher Premium v2.8.0.143 Car Series Choice*

I have just installed v2.8.0.143 and want to be sure that I choose the correct car series. I have an F36 (2016 435xi GC): do I still use F020 as in the previous launcher? Or is it now F036?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beowulf65 said:


> I have just installed v2.8.0.143 and want to be sure that I choose the correct car series. I have an F36 (2016 435xi GC): do I still use F020 as in the previous launcher? Or is it now F036?


That is not correct.

E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM = F036 (AS IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN)
E-Sys Connection Target = F020


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM = F036 (AS IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN)
> E-Sys Connection Target = F020


Thank you Shawn! I hadn't used it for awhile and appreciate the refresh.


----------



## Fodder540 (Sep 4, 2011)

*A really odd one - Only one side affected*

Ok guys, this one is damn peculiar. I'm coding the angel eyes to be fully bright with headlights on. 2015 F33. I tried the cheat sheet and additional hints from the forum but no luck.

I then found the info for changing both "Standlicht Modus 1" and "Standlicht Modus 2" in the two TMS entries:

00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, *2E*, 04, 00, 00

Changing 2E to 64.

Here's the thing - only the passenger side gets brighter. I undid and redid the changes and still only the one side affected, both rings. Definitely did Modus 1 and 2, in both TMS. Also cycled the ignition stopping and restarting the car. Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello,

is there are any coding to get lowercase letters to rename music folders? Only uppercase letters in my F07


----------



## iammarrk (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm a little confused about cheat sheets. Maybe someone can clarify. 

Are they specific to specific chassis? If so, are there any for the G01?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iammarrk said:


> I'm a little confused about cheat sheets. Maybe someone can clarify.
> 
> Are they specific to specific chassis? If so, are there any for the G01?


There is no Gxx Cheat Sheet. Use builtin E-Sys Launcher Cheat codes, which are ECU specific.


----------



## pej7445 (Jan 11, 2015)

I can edit FDL on all modules except for FRM. When I try to 'edit FDL' I get an error and cannot proceed. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pej7445 said:


> I can edit FDL on all modules except for FRM. When I try to 'edit FDL' I get an error and cannot proceed.
> 
> Any suggestions?


"An error" is meaningless. :dunno:

Maybe details of the Error might help someone out here help you?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pej7445 said:


> I can edit FDL on all modules except for FRM. When I try to 'edit FDL' I get an error and cannot proceed.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Make sure you are using correct connection target and use E-sys 3.27.1.


----------



## Fodder540 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fodder540 said:


> Ok guys, this one is damn peculiar. I'm coding the angel eyes to be fully bright with headlights on. 2015 F33. I tried the cheat sheet and additional hints from the forum but no luck.
> 
> I then found the info for changing both "Standlicht Modus 1" and "Standlicht Modus 2" in the two TMS entries:
> 
> ...


Guys - any ideas on this? Or do I just experiment with some of those other byte entries?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fodder540 said:


> Guys - any ideas on this? Or do I just experiment with some of those other byte entries?


That is what you want.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

can somebody write xslt file for merging all FDL cheat codes? I have started learn XSLT  but it will take me another 2 weeks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> can somebody write xslt file for merging all FDL cheat codes? I have started learn XSLT  but it will take me another 2 weeks


Why do you need to merge? They can already display at same time.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

to avoid the duplicity


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johnnytx said:


> ​I actually prefer Waze over Google as it combines Navigation, traffic pattern data, and alerts for road-hazards / Law Enforcement. If I could cast that to my iDrive screen I'd be in heaven. BUT.....
> 
> And my understanding is that to enable Miracast, you don't actually join the wifi, you just Cast and pick the target from the Cast menu on your Android phone.


I personally prefer the routes and interface of BMW nav. To each their own.

You could install antenna.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I personally prefer the routes and interface of BMW nav. To each their own.
> 
> You could install antenna.


Worth a try. Something like this? http://a.co/1mG1l8k

Or just a simple wifi adapter http://a.co/0gVwmDH

*EDIT: nevermind. I did some research and Pixel (1st gen) doesn't appear to support Miracast. Chromecast only, so I might be screwed until I change to a new phone. So, in fact the car / coding may be working, I just can't test with the Pixel. I'll add Miracast support to my list of requirements for a new phone, and look for a buddy with Samsung or similar to test.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johnnytx said:


> Worth a try. Something like this? http://a.co/1mG1l8k
> 
> Or just a simple wifi adapter http://a.co/0gVwmDH
> 
> *EDIT: nevermind. I did some research and Pixel (1st gen) doesn't appear to support Miracast. Chromecast only, so I might be screwed until I change to a new phone. So, in fact the car / coding may be working, I just can't test with the Pixel. I'll add Miracast support to my list of requirements for a new phone, and look for a buddy with Samsung or similar to test.


No, unfortunately not that simple. Arial antenna that connects to back of head-unit.

Correct. Pixel requires rooting to support.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

General question about Werte Values... I understand the basic functionality of FDL Coding and that you can modify various options by choosing the text description of an option (like nicht_aktiv or aktiv), or you can modify the Werte directly. What I'm curious about is what the Werte Values actually represent.

For example, I see 00, 0D and FF as frequent default Werte values. I _believe_ these are HEX values... so 00 is actually 0 in decimal form, 0D is actually 13 in decimal, and FF then is actually 255 in decimal.

So does a Werte of "00" correspond to "nicht_aktiv" (i.e. 0 in decimal) and "FF" which is the maximum HEX value, corresponds to "aktiv"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnnytx said:


> General question about Werte Values... I understand the basic functionality of FDL Coding and that you can modify various options by choosing the text description of an option (like nicht_aktiv or aktiv), or you can modify the Werte directly. What I'm curious about is what the Werte Values actually represent.
> 
> For example, I see 00, 0D and FF as frequent default Werte values. I _believe_ these are HEX values... so 00 is actually 0 in decimal form, 0D is actually 13 in decimal, and FF then is actually 255 in decimal.
> 
> So does a Werte of "00" correspond to "nicht_aktiv" (i.e. 0 in decimal) and "FF" which is the maximum HEX value, corresponds to "aktiv"?


It all depends. At end of the day, all that matters is the Werte Value. The Dropdown box with predefined narative names such as nicht_aktiv, aktiv, etc. are convenient easy-to-understand ways of changing the FDL behavior, but selecting one in turn changes the Werte Value accordingly, and that is all that really matters. That is why if you change the Werte value directly to one that has no corresponding predefined Dropbox setting, the Dropbox will then show "UNKNOWN". And as for Werte Value itself, they can be anything. One FDL may have aktiv as Werte 00 and nicht-aktiv as Werte 00 and another FDL may have aktiv as Werte 01 and nicht-aktiv as Werte 00. In some case the Hex Werte Value when converted to Decimal corresponds to some meaningful unit of measure such as Voltage, or Milliseconds, etc.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It all depends. At end of the day, all that matters is the Werte Value. The Dropdown box with predefined narative names such as nicht_aktiv, aktiv, etc. are convenient easy-to-understand understand ways of changing the FDL behavior, but selecting one in turn changes the Werte Value accordingly, and that is all that really matters. That is why if you chnage the Werte value directly to one that has no corresponding predefined Dropbox setting, the Dropbox will then show "UNKNOWN". And as for Werte Value itself, they can be anything. One FDL may have aktiv as Werte 00 and nicht-aktiv as Werte 00 and another FDL may have aktiv as Werte 01 and nicht-aktiv as Werte 00. In some case the Hex Werte Value when converted to Decimal corresponds to some meaningful unit of measure such as Voltage, or Milliseconds, etc.


Thanks. That explains why I was having a hard time making sense of Hex values vs narrative names. No rhyme or reason to it apparently.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johnnytx said:


> Thanks. That explains why I was having a hard time making sense of Hex values vs narrative names. No rhyme or reason to it apparently.


Correct. Usually 00 is nicht_aktiv and 01 is aktiv, but that is no always the case. Newer ECU's are not so binary and you cannot make assumptions.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Guys, thanks for all these info.
In 15 days I'll get my brand new G01 X3, and I also did not order the enhanced BT telephony function. So, I will VO Code 6NS to get enhanced bluetooth. I had already done it in my previous F30 and it worked great.
One question though. I have an iPhone 6S. Will I actually be able to see text messages and calendar via bluetooth on my iDrive screen? In my 2015 F30 I could not...iPhone was not supported for these functions back then. Is it the case now?


----------



## smomin23 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello all! I’ve recently started coding using this amazing forum’s guidance. I’ve ran into one issue and can’t seem to find instruction on it:

Does anyone know how to enable the tachometer in the HUD? Or if this is even an option? Also is there any coding that would allow me to display the gear in the HUD?

Thanks in advance for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smomin23 said:


> Hello all! I've recently started coding using this amazing forum's guidance. I've ran into one issue and can't seem to find instruction on it:
> 
> Does anyone know how to enable the tachometer in the HUD? Or if this is even an option? Also is there any coding that would allow me to display the gear in the HUD?
> 
> ...


Not possible. Tach requires ///M HUD, thus ///M Kombi.


----------



## smomin23 (Feb 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not possible. Tach requires ///M HUD, thus ///M Kombi.


Ah man. Well it's all good I guess.

Also is there any way to disable things in the CIC that I have enabled in the HUD (blinkers, media info, phone call info)?

I think I might be hoping for too much at this point lol

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Guys, thanks for all these info.
> In 15 days I'll get my brand new G01 X3, and I also did not order the enhanced BT telephony function. So, I will VO Code 6NS to get enhanced bluetooth. I had already done it in my previous F30 and it worked great.
> One question though. I have an iPhone 6S. Will I actually be able to see text messages and calendar via bluetooth on my iDrive screen? In my 2015 F30 I could not...iPhone was not supported for these functions back then. Is it the case now?


SMS, yes. Calendar, No.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Guys, thanks for all these info.
> In 15 days I'll get my brand new G01 X3, and I also did not order the enhanced BT telephony function. So, I will VO Code 6NS to get enhanced bluetooth. I had already done it in my previous F30 and it worked great.
> One question though. I have an iPhone 6S. Will I actually be able to see text messages and calendar via bluetooth on my iDrive screen? In my 2015 F30 I could not...iPhone was not supported for these functions back then. Is it the case now?


From personal experience, do NOT code a G01 with Launcher Premium. The mapping is not updated so you may be coding parameters you do not intend. Either go through the rigmarole to get Launcher Pro or pay someone with Pro to code for you.


----------



## gpaolo79 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi all,
ok I hope this time I'm writing in the right thread 
I need to code just one single parameter in a X3 F25 to enable the digital indication of the speed. I think I've got (almost) everything I need but I need some guidance at this point.
I have the ethernet cable, and it work ok. E-sys 3.27.1 provided with the cable, with its EST file, works ok.
I have the latest psdzdata lite, and also works ok.
I can connect to the car, download the CAFD, I have opened the KOMBI one, but I get no description in the functions.
I understand that it is a problem with the trimmed database headers, right?
Solution should be the E-sys launcher, but there is the problem with the time to get a reply (I get the request for activation code also for the 2.x version). I need to be able to verify this modification within basically one week (it is a bit complicated situation). 
Have I got it right? Is there any quick solution? Is there an older database with the complete headers that could be used?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gpaolo79 said:


> ...Solution should be the E-sys launcher, but there is the problem with the time to get a reply (I get the request for activation code also for the 2.x version). I need to be able to verify this modification within basically one week (it is a bit complicated situation).
> Have I got it right? Is there any quick solution? Is there an older database with the complete headers that could be used?


PM sent.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi 
Maybe the wrong place to post this but thinking of getting the Mrs a New Mini F56 but it doesn't have cruise control and she really wants cruise control tut.. what my question is really would this be possible like it is on the F2x-F3x where its a case of swapping the multi-function buttons to the cruise control buttons then do the VO change to add 544 and then code ICM, KOMBI, BDC_GW modules?

Any help or additions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello Guys one quick question. I finally got my G01 2018 X3. 
Do I need to follow the same instructions as for the G30? Meaning do I need to select F15 in the launcher and in E-SYS when I connect to my car?
Is the latest PSZDATA compatible with the g01 already? Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello Guys one quick question. I finally got my G01 2018 X3.
> Do I need to follow the same instructions as for the G30? Meaning do I need to select F15 in the launcher and in E-SYS when I connect to my car?
> Is the latest PSZDATA compatible with the g01 already? Many thanks!


No. For G30:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = G030
E-Sys Connection Target = S15A


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Hello Guys one quick question. I finally got my G01 2018 X3.
> Do I need to follow the same instructions as for the G30? Meaning do I need to select F15 in the launcher and in E-SYS when I connect to my car?
> Is the latest PSZDATA compatible with the g01 already? Many thanks!


G01 and G030 both use same ECU's. You can either select G001 or G030 in Launcher and S15A in E-sys.

Latest PSdZ is always compatible. I do not understand the question.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

ok I understand, thanks to both for answering.
On another thread I read: Pro Launcher has newer mapping so you risk coding incorrect FDL's with Premium for G-series.
So, if I purchase the PRO launcher, I can use E-Sys 3.27.1 to code my G01 risk free? Or do I also need the very latest E-Sys for it?
Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ozzyau said:


> I have parameters called SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MIN and SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MAX set to 3 kmh and 8 kmh respectively but when I set them to nicht_aktiv they don't do anything.


You can set min and max to 1F and 3F, respectively. That will give you 39 mph. If you want at higher speeds, a commercial solution is needed.


----------



## ozzyau (Apr 14, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You can set min and max to 1F and 3F, respectively. That will give you 39 mph. If you want at higher speeds, a commercial solution is needed.


After posting this question I found the "video in motion" thread
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=918975
And learned about all this.

But... I know how to right click on the "aktiv" (or whatever) value, see the drop down combo menu and choose a new value.

How do you change a werte value directly to the point that it shows "Unknown" in place of the menu option?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ozzyau said:


> After posting this question I found the "video in motion" thread
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=918975
> And learned about all this.
> 
> ...


39 MPH is rather worthless, but to answer your question:

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!YhgyQRxD!OMDQxzu2WZlluraOfARowNQE_Iy7BbJ7WBXdabZNjtA


----------



## ozzyau (Apr 14, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> 39 MPH is rather worthless, but to answer your question:
> 
> E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:
> https://mega.nz/#!YhgyQRxD!OMDQxzu2WZlluraOfARowNQE_Iy7BbJ7WBXdabZNjtA


Thank you Shawn! I agree 39MPH is worthless. I'm new to coding and I just wanted to learn. It turns out I already had that pdf in the Esys docs folder.

I'll play a little but I guess I'll go with the commercial option if I determine I want this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ozzyau said:


> Thank you Shawn! I agree 39MPH is worthless. I'm new to coding and I just wanted to learn. It turns out I already had that pdf in the Esys docs folder.
> 
> I'll play a little but I guess I'll go with the commercial option if I determine I want this.


:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ihor_k said:


> Also since Tokenmaster's launcher expires on 29/06/2018 I've got only one week to program and make further FDL coding if needed.


Programming does not require a launcher

2.8.2 expires at the end of 2018.


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a question about coding out amber side markers: 

I went into FEM BODY and set 

MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT to off 
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT to off

This resulted in the amber side markers off when DRLs are on, but they remain on when low beams are on.

In addition, I wanted to code fog lights on w/ DRLS and on automatically w/ low beams. I was able to do this successfully by making the following changes:

MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_FUNCTION = 03 (Low Beam)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT = 0B (Fog Lamp L)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD = 64 (100%)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_FIXED_PWM = 01 (fixed)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PRIORITY = 03 (bottom priority)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_FUNCTION = 03 (Low Beam)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT = 0C (Fog Lamp R)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD = 64 (100%)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_FIXED_PWM = 01 (fixed)
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PRIORITY = 03 (bottom priority)

The bold must be at that setting in order for the fog light automation to work. With the above settings applied, once again the markers are only off with DRLs. Is there a way to maintain all the functionality I have now, but with amber side markers off in low beam mode?


----------



## Ihor_k (Jun 22, 2018)

icycoldd said:


> I have a question about coding out amber side markers:
> 
> I went into FEM BODY and set
> 
> ...


Look here
https://www.cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=22068&page=2

I've done as it's written when converting to EU specs, sidemarkers are off all the time, not allowed in Europe, should only operate as turn lights.
It's LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ, not sure if also voltage parameters are involved (U_EFF_NSL, U_EFF_FRA_H, U_EFF_F25_BKL_gedimmt), but I've changed them all


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

Ihor_k said:


> Look here
> https://www.cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=22068&page=2
> 
> I've done as it's written when converting to EU specs, sidemarkers are off all the time, not allowed in Europe, should only operate as turn lights.
> It's LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ, not sure if also voltage parameters are involved (U_EFF_NSL, U_EFF_FRA_H, U_EFF_F25_BKL_gedimmt), but I've changed them all


I'm away from my laptop now but I would code this:

LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_03	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00	Right: BV_F025_wert_01__FRAZgedimmt _als_Sidemarker = 15 16 FC 64
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_04	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00	Right: BV_F025_wert_01__FRAZgedimmt _als_Sidemarker = 16 1C FC 64
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_09	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00	Right: BV_F025_wert_01__BFD_US = 0D 12 0B A0
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_10	Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00	Right: BV_F025_wert_01__BFD_US = 0E 05 0B A0

in each left and right .ncd file as Almaretto put it, correct?


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

Ihor_k said:


> No. It's the comparison of two .ncd files! While coding FDL you may find in your car values similar to the right! And should put values as written on the LEFT! If your car not F25, there may be another designation
> 
> LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_03 Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00
> LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_04 Left: BV_F025_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00
> ...


I looked for a FRM ECU in e-sys for nearly an hour, can this not be done on an F36?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

icycoldd said:


> I looked for a FRM ECU in e-sys for nearly an hour, can this not be done on an F36?


FRM is only found in last generation (f-series) 5, 7, X3, & X4.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ihor_k said:


> Any explanation to this? (installed over 2.8.0)


Nope. Your color scheme looks like much older launcher.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

icycoldd said:


> So then it's only possible to remove the sidemarkers when DRLS are enabled? On my 2 series I was able to remove the sidemarkers on both DRLs and low beams.


I never said that.


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I never said that.


Right. Could you point me to the .ncd file I'd be able to code out the sidemarkers?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

icycoldd said:


> Right. Could you point me to the .ncd file I'd be able to code out the sidemarkers?


It depends on whether you have adaptive headlamps and which chassis. It is either in BDC/FEM/FRM or TMS/FLE.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Guys, i am trying to get my instrument cluster / kombi coded on my 2017 F60. It isn’t mapped with Launcher premium 2.8. Nor with Bimmercode. 
Now i am starting to get to understand that Launcher pro has better mapping in it. But how will i know if it really does before buying it. 

I have coded everything i want in all other modules. I just need it for this module. 

Also when buying pro i saw people waiting for months sonetimes for activation. How is that now? And does it run on a mac with virtual box? 
Thanx. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Guys, i am trying to get my instrument cluster / kombi coded on my 2017 F60. It isn't mapped with Launcher premium 2.8. Nor with Bimmercode.
> Now i am starting to get to understand that Launcher pro has better mapping in it. But how will i know if it really does before buying it.
> 
> I have coded everything i want in all other modules. I just need it for this module.
> ...


What is name of CAFD? I can tell you if mapped in Pro.

Response time varies based on many factors. Yes, it will run on VM.


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> It depends on whether you have adaptive headlamps and which chassis. It is either in BDC/FEM/FRM or TMS/FLE.


I looked at my build sheet and I don't have adaptive headlamps, it simply says LED headlights & fog lights. My car is a 2018 F36. I'll take a look at BDC/TMS/FLE.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

icycoldd said:


> I looked at my build sheet and I don't have adaptive headlamps, it simply says LED headlights & fog lights. My car is a 2018 F36. I'll take a look at BDC/TMS/FLE.


Look in FLE.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> What is name of CAFD? I can tell you if mapped in Pro.
> 
> Response time varies based on many factors. Yes, it will run on VM.


Do you mean this?



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Yes, that is mapped.


----------



## eni16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey guys, great info here :thumbup:

For my 2011 F10, can I change radio frequencies from US to European with E-Sys and psdzdata?


----------



## icycoldd (Mar 26, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Look in FLE.


My e-sys cable has decided to give up when I most needed it. I have not been able to look into FLE since my car can't even be read by e-sys.

I did find this by googling:



> It should be these two settings. Left is US, right is ECE with the sidemarkers disabled. You will have to FDL code FLE 43 (driver side) and FLE 44 (passenger side)
> 
> LM_ID_LT04	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	4	Right	F020Wert	0	Believe this to be a part of the amber side marker light
> LM04_Name	Left	F030Wert_SA552_US	0D	Right	F020Wert	0	Believe this to be a part of the amber side marker light
> ...


So I will be doing that when I get a new cable, hopefully that disables the sidemarkers successfully, and I can retain the "auto fog light" functionality I have coded.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eni16 said:


> Hey guys, great info here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes


----------



## eni16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi guys. I did my first coding session today and I'm happy about it. I changed radio freq from US to European on my F10.

Many thanks goes to Shawn and Almaretto for great help here on forums and for detailed docs. Also TokenMaster for providing us with softwares and tools.

Thank you guys   

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eni16 said:


> ...Many thanks goes to Shawn and Almaretto for great help here on forums and for detailed docs. Also TokenMaster for providing us with softwares and tools.


:thumbup:


----------



## eni16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi.

Is it possible to use the Cheat Codes from Github on TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool? So I can view where certain function(from Cheat Codes) is on the selected .ncd file.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eni16 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is it possible to use the Cheat Codes from Github on TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool? So I can view where certain function(from Cheat Codes) is on the selected .ncd file.


No. But, Cheat codes must be written with specific locations and what to change sp E-sys knows where and what to modify.


----------



## eni16 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm sorry, I didn't catch that.

Based on Github repo I saw that Cheat Codes have a certain xml structure with nodes like <FLD>, <cafd>,

```
etc. And I guess this is the xml structure that is getting parsed by E-Sys and being displayed on E-Sys GUI.

Are you saying that due to this structure, NCD / CAFD Tool can't use these xml files?

EDIT: By mistake I included xml syntax and the browser display it as "<"code">" html text. The sentence is: ....with nodes like "FDL", "cafd", "code" etc...
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eni16 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't catch that.
> 
> Based on Github repo I saw that Cheat Codes have a certain xml structure with nodes like <FLD>, <cafd>,
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eni16 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't catch that.
> 
> Based on Github repo I saw that Cheat Codes have a certain xml structure with nodes like <FLD>, <cafd>,
> 
> ...


----------



## eni16 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yep, I know what are you saying guys but maybe I was not clear in my question. I know that NCD/CAFD Tool is for viewing only CAFD or .NCD files.

I'm in a situation like this:

On NCD/CAFD Tool I'm viewing(using NCD Viewer) .ncd file of FRM module and I'm searching for some functions. I was thinking what options can I change here and I went to Github and opened those xml files to find any function corresponding to FRM module. At this point I thought if NCD/CAFD Tool can do this(searching manually on xml file) think automatically for me.

On E-Sys, on FDL Editor, I can select a .ncd file and view the functions it contains. Also there is a windows on the right (Available Cheat Codes). From the video there is "Screen Shot 2018-07-08 at 01.38.09.png" that ilustrates what I'm talking about.

Now, on the second attached file, "Capture.PNG" is FRM module that I'm viewing on NCD/CAFD Tool. On this xml, "https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/blob/master/cheats/Almaretto.xml", I can find the same function that is highlighted on that photo.

Now, to make a long story short, I was asking if there is a window(Available Cheat Codes) on NCD/CAFD Tool like there is on E-Sys->FDL Editor, just to show the available coding options on that particular cafd (.ncd file), nothing more.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eni16 said:


> Now, to make a long story short, I was asking if there is a window(Available Cheat Codes) on NCD/CAFD Tool like there is on E-Sys->FDL Editor, just to show the available coding options on that particular cafd (.ncd file), nothing more.


You can ask question anyway you want, but answer is still the same. Cheat Codes do not work with NCD / CAFD Tool.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, that is mapped.


Damn. Don't know if i should be happy or sad about this. I only need to code my kombi 2 options once. Just use it for my own car. Is there any other way to get to know which line is what with premium launcher?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mini said:


> Damn. Don't know if i should be happy or sad about this. I only need to code my kombi 2 options once. Just use it for my own car. Is there any other way to get to know which line is what with premium launcher?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Ask someone with Pro? No way I know with Premium.


----------



## zachp13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if the disclaimer that some safety systems have been disabled while towing a trailer on the G01 can be disabled?


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

I'd like to be able to increase the speed at which and the distance from an obstacle that PDC automatically comes on.

If anyone know where this can be changed on the G01, I'd appreciate you sharing. Also, when approaching obstacles in front after PDC is on (either automatically or manually started), if you have ZDB, the front view in PDC automatically swings down (almost the same view as with Settings, Car Wash but without the tracks projected onto the image). I'd love to be able to control the speed and/or distance at which this occurs.

This is so cool -- it blows me away every time I use it. But BMW just got the speed and distance off a little. You have to be going (in my estimation) just about 2 MPH or so for PDC auto activation and just about four feet from an obstacle for the view to "swing down". You're essentially stopped before the functions happen.

Thanks.


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

I just tried to code my 2015 X5. I was able to successfully code HU_NBT but I got the following error when trying to read the BDC_BODY. Any ideas?



> CAFD_000017BE_042_010_054 Fehler:
> CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BDC_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
> openECUConnection for link BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

I just tried to code my 2015 X5. I was able to successfully code HU_NBT but I got the following error when trying to read the BDC_BODY. Any ideas?



> CAFD_000017BE_042_010_054 Fehler:
> CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BDC_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
> openECUConnection for link BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jchilders_99 said:


> I just tried to code my 2015 X5. I was able to successfully code HU_NBT but I got the following error when trying to read the BDC_BODY. Any ideas?


"Does not Map" means you choose wrong Launcher Car Series or E-Sys Connection Target.


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> "Does not Map" means you choose wrong Launcher Car Series or E-Sys Connection Target.


Awesome thanks. I'll double check my software configuration.


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> "Does not Map" means you choose wrong Launcher Car Series or E-Sys Connection Target.


Thanks again shawnsheridan. I didn't check "High Resolution Fix" in Launcher and was working in a teeny-tiny window. I got it this time


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jchilders_99 said:


> Thanks again shawnsheridan. I didn't check "High Resolution Fix" in Launcher and was working in a teeny-tiny window. I got it this time


:thumbup:


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

Any idea why my cheat codes would look like this? I tried updating/reinstalling @Almaretto's xml but no change; the characters are unreadable. Is there a "surprise" setting I don't know about where you don't know what you're coding until you see the results? 









https://imgur.com/a/z9m1Etn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jchilders_99 said:


> Any idea why my cheat codes would look like this? I tried updating/reinstalling @Almaretto's xml but no change; the characters are unreadable. Is there a "surprise" setting I don't know about where you don't know what you're coding until you see the results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delete all cheat .xml files except Almaretto's .xml, and then try it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jchilders_99 said:


> Any idea why my cheat codes would look like this? I tried updating/reinstalling @Almaretto's xml but no change; the characters are unreadable. Is there a "surprise" setting I don't know about where you don't know what you're coding until you see the results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unselect author ekfxisid.


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> Unselect author ekfxisid.


I deleted all the XML's except a recent copy of Almaretto's from GitHub, but now I show no codes. I validated the XML structure from the guide and it looks good. I'm guessing this is an issue with Launcher Pro? I tried reinstalling everything but no luck. I also tried E-sys 2.28 but get the same result.

I thought I'd try Launcher Premium but I can't get it to launch after install. I removed everything and tried again to start form scratch with Premium, but still no dice; it doesn't give an error message or anything, it just doesn't launch when clicked.









https://imgur.com/a/egrfrh1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jchilders_99 said:


> I deleted all the XML's except a recent copy of Almaretto's from GitHub, but now I show no codes. I validated the XML structure from the guide and it looks good. I'm guessing this is an issue with Launcher Pro? I tried reinstalling everything but no luck. I also tried E-sys 2.28 but get the same result.
> 
> I thought I'd try Launcher Premium but I can't get it to launch after install. I removed everything and tried again to start form scratch with Premium, but still no dice; it doesn't give an error message or anything, it just doesn't launch when clicked.
> 
> ...


What about other ECU's besides BDC, like HU_NBT? Does it have Cheat Codes?


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> What about other ECU's besides BDC, like HU_NBT? Does it have Cheat Codes?


Sorry I meant to mention that. All the same; I tried BDC_Body, HU_NBT, and KOMBI. At this point I"m parsing Almaretto's amazing xml into individual codes so I can do it manually :rofl:


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

jchilders_99 said:


> Sorry I meant to mention that. All the same; I tried BDC_Body, HU_NBT, and KOMBI. At this point I"m parsing Almaretto's amazing xml into individual codes so I can do it manually :rofl:


Doing a bit more research, this really looks like an issue with Launcher Pro either not recognizing Almaretto's xml OR it not mapping correctly to the ECU/CAFDs. I can get some a few of them to show. When I have some time tonight, I'll figure out which ones are reading and see what the difference is between them and Almaretto's.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jchilders_99 said:


> Doing a bit more research, this really looks like an issue with Launcher Pro either not recognizing Almaretto's xml OR it not mapping correctly to the ECU/CAFDs. I can get some a few of them to show. When I have some time tonight, I'll figure out which ones are reading and see what the difference is between them and Almaretto's.


Nothing wrong with Launcher Pro.

Post pictures of:

Cheat Code Directory
Almaretto.xml opened in Internet Explorer
Author Selection screen


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> Nothing wrong with Launcher Pro.
> 
> Post pictures of:
> 
> ...


My cable is crap. I fought connection issues with it all night, finally decided it was the cable, pulled the housing off the OBD side and two wires are broken and all of the soldering is sub-par. I don't have a solder sucker so I'll have to wait until next week to have a friend solder everything properly.

Thanks for the help! I'll post back with pics next week.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jchilders_99 said:


> My cable is crap. I fought connection issues with it all night, finally decided it was the cable, pulled the housing off the OBD side and two wires are broken and all of the soldering is sub-par. I don't have a solder sucker so I'll have to wait until next week to have a friend solder everything properly.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll post back with pics next week.


That will affect connection, but not ability to display cheat codes.


----------



## 6thgear (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello - I***8217;ve been trying to set-up so that I can code with eSys. I was attempting to follow the instructions in the following guide - https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1671741&d=1502316308

When I get to the step where I am generating a Token, I am stuck in a loop. I enter a pin, confirm the pin, select my chassis, and then generate a token. A message is generated of success. (I don***8217;t have the exact language memorized). The cycle then repeats numerious times. When I try to exit the program I am asked to confirm as without a token/activation, the software will not work...

I tried uninstalling, rebooting, and reinstalling, E-Sys Launcher Premium, no luck. I also checked to make certain I have the .Net framework, and I have version 4.5

Thoughts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6thgear said:


> Hello - I've been trying to set-up so that I can code with eSys. I was attempting to follow the instructions in the following guide - https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1671741&d=1502316308
> 
> When I get to the step where I am generating a Token, I am stuck in a loop. I enter a pin, confirm the pin, select my chassis, and then generate a token. A message is generated of success. (I don't have the exact language memorized). The cycle then repeats numerious times. When I try to exit the program I am asked to confirm as without a token/activation, the software will not work...
> 
> ...


Update E-Sys Launcher to 2.8.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jchilders_99 said:


> My cable is crap. I fought connection issues with it all night, finally decided it was the cable, pulled the housing off the OBD side and two wires are broken and all of the soldering is sub-par. I don't have a solder sucker so I'll have to wait until next week to have a friend solder everything properly.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll post back with pics next week.


Cable is less than $20. Through it in the trash and buy a new one.


----------



## 6thgear (Apr 15, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update E-Sys Launcher to 2.8.2.


Thank you Shawn. Was able to get E-Sys 3.27.1 up and running. Cable arrives later this weekend, and then my initial goal is just to get Office on my 2018 430i GC via changing 6NH to 6NS. I've seen your other post, and it seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## jchilders_99 (May 22, 2006)

Got my cable fixed and here's what I found regarding the cheat codes. I audited the XML and there were no structural differences between Almatetto's code and whatever was being displayed with the unreadable text. I tracked that down to Bundang_Thunder.xml and found that this file is the ONLY one being read by Launcher Pro. So I copied Almaretto's xml over the existing Bundang_Thunder and now I have access to Almaretto's cheat codes. I'm not sure what the problems is/was, but I'm probably not going to spend any more time on it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Coding questions
2014 F31 Hu_Entry w/combox 
Already VO coded EBT (6NL)

1. Can I FDL code voice commands? It didn’t get coded with 6NL, but I have the mic and button.

2. Is there a way to code off throttle adaptation. I hate it. I can reset, but would rather code it off if possible.

3. Same as #2 but for transmission adaptation.

4. Is there a way to code sport settings specifically? I have the DHP and like sport chassis settings and sport throttle setting, but don’t want the sport transmission settings. Another option would be just to code in sport throttle on all the time. 

Thank you!


----------



## eecsdude (Jun 20, 2017)

*CAFD files and FDL coding after ECU software update*

Forgive me if this has been covered before, but if I bring my car in for service and ECUs have been updated, would I be able to simply load up my saved CAFD files (with the changes I had done in the past) and FDL code? Or will I need to read everything from the car again and apply deltas?

Thanks.


----------



## jamrockbwoy (Jun 12, 2014)

I was able to successfully code the sideview and review camera to come on while driving but I cant get it to stay on beyond 30 seconds. Is it possible to code the cameras to stay on until I turn them off manually? And is it possible for either of them to show up in split screen mode?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jamrockbwoy said:


> I was able to successfully code the sideview and review camera to come on while driving but I cant get it to stay on beyond 30 seconds. Is it possible to code the cameras to stay on until I turn them off manually? And is it possible for either of them to show up in split screen mode?


https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1313695


----------



## jamrockbwoy (Jun 12, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1313695


Thank You Almaretto


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi does anyone know the codings for LCI rear light conversation to an F20 1Series? 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Tommydd7896 (Aug 5, 2018)

I coded my windows and folding mirrors and both didn't work. I read for mirrors you have to change 2 modules and I'm confused on the windows. Postive note I got trunk to close with key fob. Any advise is appreciated. 08 e66

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## polpavpol (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi! Can you please send a link for Coding F34 Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

polpavpol said:


> Hi! Can you please send a link for Coding F34 Series?


What you ask, it is self-service:

:google:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi

Newbie here - we have a 2016 435 conv (F33). Had it programmed for several options. 

I have a question about folding mirrors. The program currently auto folds them if you lock by pushing the exterior door handle to lock...but not when pressing the key fob lock. Is there a coding option to have the mirrors fold via the fob instead of the door handle press?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robotpedlr said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here - we have a 2016 435 conv (F33). Had it programmed for several options.
> 
> I have a question about folding mirrors. The program currently auto folds them if you lock by pushing the exterior door handle to lock...but not when pressing the key fob lock. Is there a coding option to have the mirrors fold via the fob instead of the door handle press?


It should work for both, although it is a problem for Fxx convertible cars.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should work for both, although it is a problem for Fxx convertible cars.


Thanks for the reply. So per your comment do you think it is coded correctly and just a convertible issue (since it folds when I press lock on the exterior door handle) or do you think the coding is wrong or not complete.

Also could you please send me links to the latest PSdzdata files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robotpedlr said:


> Thanks for the reply. So per your comment do you think it is coded correctly and just a convertible issue (since it folds when I press lock on the exterior door handle) or do you think the coding is wrong or not complete.
> 
> Also could you please send me links to the latest PSdzdata files


I have no idea. This is first I hear where Comfort Access will work, and Fob won't.

If you can read ECU without error, new PSdZData won'tt make any difference at all, but here it is if you want it:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

I am going to give a go coding my '18 f22 this week. I did previously with my f20 and no problems. 

Can i use the same process even though it is idrive 6? I assume yes as its just a refreshed UI?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

akz_g said:


> I am going to give a go coding my '18 f22 this week. I did previously with my f20 and no problems.
> 
> Can i use the same process even though it is idrive 6? I assume yes as its just a refreshed UI?


Same process; sometimes different FDL's.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Same process; sometimes different FDL's.


Thanks dude. Will give it a go this week.


----------



## coweyes298 (Oct 1, 2018)

One stupid question. Which should be selected while doing the connection? I am using OBDII to ethernet cable and it is attached to my labtop's ethernet port. Saw some instruction listed select connect via VIN, but one or two instruction said select connect via ICOM/Ethernet... I tried the ICOM/Ethernet but it threw error message. Haven't tried VIN yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coweyes298 said:


> One stupid question. Which should be selected while doing the connection? I am using OBDII to ethernet cable and it is attached to my labtop's ethernet port. Saw some instruction listed select connect via VIN, but one or two instruction said select connect via ICOM/Ethernet... I tried the ICOM/Ethernet but it threw error message. Haven't tried VIN yet.


Use Connect via VIN.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,
I would like to change chassis in Esys Premium lancher but he told me to wait 2 days!
Is there a way to speed up the process so you can change chassis quickly?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to change chassis in Esys Premium lancher but he told me to wait 2 days!
> Is there a way to speed up the process so you can change chassis quickly?
> thanks


No. If you cannot live with 3-Day Restriction, then you must contact developer TokenMaster to upgrade to PRO version.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

ok thanks for answer !


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm coding a 2018 i3, have several questions.
A lot of the coding data doesn't work on the later i3s- the seatbelt warning is a good example. Are there any new coding options? Maybe I'm looking in wrong places...
The cheat codes don't work- I loaded the latest Almaretto's cheat sheet, but nothing shows in the FDL editor.
I had several issued getting everything to work. After some trials and errors I'm getting an adaptive cruise control warning at every start up. The acc itself works. What could cause it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gt1 said:


> I'm coding a 2018 i3, have several questions.
> A lot of the coding data doesn't work on the later i3s- the seatbelt warning is a good example. Are there any new coding options? Maybe I'm looking in wrong places...
> The cheat codes don't work- I loaded the latest Almaretto's cheat sheet, but nothing shows in the FDL editor.
> I had several issued getting everything to work. After some trials and errors I'm getting an adaptive cruise control warning at every start up. The acc itself works. What could cause it?


Coding still works. Functions just move, making Launcher codes incorrect.

Anything is possible. It could be you changed the incorrect value or you just need to clear errors.


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Almaretto, thanks for your reply and your work here. 
One more question- will coding a new VO and than coding FDLs write the original factory values in the modules?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gt1 said:


> Almaretto, thanks for your reply and your work here.
> One more question- will coding a new VO and than coding FDLs write the original factory values in the modules?


No. Two different buttons and separate purposes.


----------



## swa997 (Nov 14, 2018)

hi guys, its looking like i'll be buying a brand new steering rack from bmw for my f30 lci. please advise what is required to code / adapt / flash it to my car properly?

ps. so far i have esys, ista/d working via enet cable.. if more tools required for the job - please tell


----------



## vSlav (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi.
Maybe someone knows where on the G30 moved this option?



> Lights on in Door-Handle while driving backward
> BDC_BODY -> 3070 -> OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT = aktiv


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

gt1 said:


> The cheat codes don't work- I loaded the latest Almaretto's cheat sheet, but nothing shows in the FDL editor.


The solution for this problem was to open the xml in a browser, copy the text and paste it in an empty file instead of downloading the xml from Github.


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi
someone know if possible to show with coding instant fuel consumption on BC for F10 2010?
thx


----------



## wjakridgeii (Aug 10, 2009)

*2019 G05 X5 PSdZData version, cheatsheets?*

Do we have any successful coding reported on 2019 X5 G05? I am wondering what version of PSdZData is needed for my car and whether or not we still have a free token for one chassis or if we need to pay for it again.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wjakridgeii (Aug 10, 2009)

wjakridgeii said:


> Do we have any successful coding reported on 2019 X5 G05? I am wondering what version of PSdZData is needed for my car and whether or not we still have a free token for one chassis or if we need to pay for it again.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wjakridgeii said:


> Do we have any successful coding reported on 2019 X5 G05? I am wondering what version of PSdZData is needed for my car and whether or not we still have a free token for one chassis or if we need to pay for it again.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes.

Same token can be used for multiple cars.

You just need psdzdata greater than or equal to vehicle i-step. Latest always found in pinned thread.


----------



## wjakridgeii (Aug 10, 2009)

Do we have any cheat codes for G05? I am hoping to turn off ASS and close tailgate with FOB.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wjakridgeii said:


> Do we have any cheat codes for G05? I am hoping to turn off ASS and close tailgate with FOB.


ASS is same as G30.

Tailgate is new unmapped ECU. EDIT: I do have a guess for how to code if you want to try.


----------



## wisestar (Dec 13, 2018)

*Want to enable EBT on 2013 BMW X3 x335i*

Hi, guys

I just went through the guide of Esys coding and launcher to code my 2013 X3. I just downloaded the required files and order the cable.

There are really broad and huge thread out there for F25 coding.
Specifically, I'd like to enable Enhanced Bluetooth function so that I can stream my music through it.

There must be a series of talks about enabling EBT on F25. I spent decent time to locate tthe summarized information specifically for EBT. but I couldn't find it yet.

Just wonder if anybody could help me to find out that?

- the launcher Pro still available? I saw somebody mentioned the guy, tokenmaster, no longer respond to the request. correct?
- Please let me know a summarized guide information for EBT or give a link me to start from

Thanks in advance
By the way, this is really good community!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wisestar said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> I just went through the guide of Esys coding and launcher to code my 2013 X3. I just downloaded the required files and order the cable.
> 
> ...


Voila:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

As for Launcher PRO, the Developer comes and goes like the wind. All I can say is email him and wait for answer.


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

Hi everybody,

could maybe anybody of you tell me, if it is possible to activate cruise control in the driving mode sport+ (ESYS-Parameters), please? Every time I would like to activate cruise control, the driving mode is automatically changed to sport driving mode again.

Thanks in advance for your help and regards,
Sterelze


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sterelze said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> could maybe anybody of you tell me, if it is possible to activate cruise control in the driving mode sport+ (ESYS-Parameters), please? Every time I would like to activate cruise control, the driving mode is automatically changed to sport driving mode again.
> 
> ...


Not as far as I know.


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi folks
This is my first post, I have searched extensively but can't seem to find a definitive answer so i'm hoping someone can kindly offer some advice.
My new car (2014 F25) has 606 Business Nav (CHAMP2 I think, combox in back) I took it to a local coding guy today to have EBT and some other options coded. My idrive menu regarding Bluetooth functions has changed and i can now see SMS in Office but i still can't stream audio, from my research here i am guessing this is because 6NH was changed to 6NK instead of 6NL (?). He's happy to change this for me if i pop back in on Monday and hopefully it should then work.
Now, the main reason for me wanting EBT is that i am desperate to get the voice command button on the steering wheel to invoke Google Assistant on my phone, does anybody have the same set up or know if this would even be possible? If so do any of the coding guru's on here have any pointers i can share with my coding guy?
Any advice/thoughts would be gratefully received.


----------



## x320d (Jan 4, 2019)

sorry duplicate post?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x320d said:


> Hi folks
> This is my first post, I have searched extensively but can't seem to find a definitive answer so i'm hoping someone can kindly offer some advice.
> My new car (2014 F25) has 606 Business Nav (CHAMP2 I think, combox in back) I took it to a local coding guy today to have EBT and some other options coded. My idrive menu regarding Bluetooth functions has changed and i can now see SMS in Office but i still can't stream audio, from my research here i am guessing this is because 6NH was changed to 6NK instead of 6NL (?). He's happy to change this for me if i pop back in on Monday and hopefully it should then work.
> Now, the main reason for me wanting EBT is that i am desperate to get the voice command button on the steering wheel to invoke Google Assistant on my phone, does anybody have the same set up or know if this would even be possible? If so do any of the coding guru's on here have any pointers i can share with my coding guy?
> Any advice/thoughts would be gratefully received.


Asked and answered:

https://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24193702#post24193702


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)

Greetings all,

Just bought a brand new G012. Is the F15 "cheat sheet" the most recent, or has there been revisions for the G-Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shafeeq said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Just bought a brand new G012. Is the F15 "cheat sheet" the most recent, or has there been revisions for the G-Series?


Cheat Sheets have been replaced with E-Sys Launcher's Builtin Cheat Codes.


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cheat Sheets have been replaced with E-Sys Launcher's Builtin Cheat Codes.


Okay, that's what I thought.. Is it possible to use the cheat codes with the premium launcher instead of PRO? Also, it the memory for Premium Launcher capped at 2GB? I tried putting the x64 java files into the ESYS folder but it seems I'm stuck at 2GB, which means when I read most of my CAF data it shows up blank or incomplete.

Thanks for any additional info. You guys rock! :fingers:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shafeeq said:


> Okay, that's what I thought.. Is it possible to use the cheat codes with the premium launcher instead of PRO? Also, it the memory for Premium Launcher capped at 2GB? I tried putting the x64 java files into the ESYS folder but it seems I'm stuck at 2GB, which means when I read most of my CAF data it shows up blank or incomplete.
> 
> Thanks for any additional info. You guys rock! :fingers:


Both PREMIUM and PRO support Cheat Codes.

From what I understand PRO is needed to have x64 Java.


----------



## graaja (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi All,

I have an F34 330i GT, 2017 manufactured. I am trying to enable some features like automatic mirror closing on lock through key fob, number of lane change blinks to 5, VLD etc. As there is no cheat sheet for F34, I was trying the F30 cheat sheet. But I am not able to find the options listed for F30 in F34. Is there any cheat sheet available for F34?

Below is the list of various versions of software.
1. I-Step is 18-11 (recently the BMW dealer updated during a regular oil service).
2. From the Help>>About menu in E-Sys: E-Sys version 3.27.1, PSdZ version 5.01.02
3. EsysX launcher
4. From the version.txt file in the Psdz folder, "Extracted from ISTA version 4.15.31"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

graaja said:


> ...Is there any cheat sheet available for F34?...


No. Cheats Sheets fell out of favor to Cheat Codes built into E-Sys Launcher.


----------



## graaja (Feb 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Cheats Sheets fell out of favor to Cheat Codes built into E-Sys Launcher.


Got it. Thanks a lot for clarification.

EsysX launcher supports cheat codes. Will download from GitHub and copy to EsysX cheat code folder and try.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

graaja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an F34 330i GT, 2017 manufactured. I am trying to enable some features like automatic mirror closing on lock through key fob, number of lane change blinks to 5, VLD etc. As there is no cheat sheet for F34, I was trying the F30 cheat sheet. But I am not able to find the options listed for F30 in F34. Is there any cheat sheet available for F34?


F30 Cheat Sheet works for F34.

But, Turn signal blinks will not work with your firmware.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

I need some help.. I can't get E-sys launcher premium to.. launch. When I click the icon, I get a little spinning wheel by the cursor, then nothing. 

- Computer is a laptop running windows 7 with the clock set to July 2, 2018.
- E-sys 3.71.1, installed in the default location. 
- NET Framwork is 4.7? Latest Java is installed. 
- I tried with with Task manager open.. nothing shows up as an application running. 
- Tried launching as an admin, same behavior.

Despite this computer really thinking its last year.. I also ran the rearm app as well, didn't help. 

What am I missing here?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> I need some help.. I can't get E-sys launcher premium to.. launch. When I click the icon, I get a little spinning wheel by the cursor, then nothing.
> 
> - Computer is a laptop running windows 7 with the clock set to July 2, 2018.
> - E-sys 3.71.1, installed in the default location.
> ...


What Windows Build? 1809?


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> What Windows Build? 1809?


7601

Launcher will show up under processes running for about 15 seconds before disappearing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> 7601
> 
> Launcher will show up under processes running for about 15 seconds before disappearing.


Right-click on windows start button, click RUN, type "Winver" and Enter. It shows Version 7601?


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

I found it in regedit but I used your method to confirm (Im usually a Mac user)

Windows 7 Professional Version 6.1 Build 7601 Service Pack 1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> I found it in regedit but I used your method to confirm (Im usually a Mac user)
> 
> Windows 7 Professional Version 6.1 Build 7601 Service Pack 1


Ok, it is Win7 and not Win10, so that explains the Build number.

I have no idea on your launcher issue then though.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, it is Win7 and not Win10, so that explains the Build number.
> 
> I have no idea on your launcher issue then though.


I appreciate your help.. Ive not a clue either. I got this laptop just for coding.. so its a clean install, with nothing on the machine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> I appreciate your help.. Ive not a clue either. I got this laptop just for coding.. so its a clean install, with nothing on the machine.


Try with Default Launcher settings (minimal memory / no optimization).


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try with Default Launcher settings (minimal memory / no optimization).


It won't get that far to show the first window to adjust any settings.

If I move the system clock outside of the range that the launcher should work, it will give me a date error message.. its definitely doing *something* but then stops.

EDIT: Im going to throw Windows 10 on here.. maybe it will help.. who knows!

What .NET framework are you running?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> It won't get that far to show the first window to adjust any settings.
> 
> If I move the system clock outside of the range that the launcher should work, it will give me a date error message.. its definitely doing *something* but then stops.
> 
> ...


.NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.


Thanks, I just checked the release dates of these.. 4.7.2 was April 2018.. that is within the premium launcher date range, so that shouldn't be a trigger for it not working (Im sort of grasping at things here!)


----------



## RichP (Apr 23, 2002)

RichP said:


> Thanks, I just checked the release dates of these.. 4.7.2 was April 2018.. that is within the premium launcher date range, so that shouldn't be a trigger for it not working (Im sort of grasping at things here!)


So I got Windows 10 installed. Still the same behavior. Launcher was asking me for .NET framework 3.5 (even though 4.x was installed) I had to then go into windows features and check the box for .NET 3x. Did that.. still nothing.

Completely stumped here..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RichP said:


> So I got Windows 10 installed. Still the same behavior. Launcher was asking me for .NET framework 3.5 (even though 4.x was installed) I had to then go into windows features and check the box for .NET 3x. Did that.. still nothing.
> 
> Completely stumped here..


Did you try with Default Launcher settings (minimal memory / no optimization)?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

snow1 said:


> Please explain? I have changed this same option a few years ago when I had Launcher Pro.
> If out of range, how do I put it in range? :dunno:


If you changed before, then unlikely out of range.

You can check storage info for details; basically, E-sys will not allow you to set values outside set parameters.


----------



## aoch88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Tokenmaster is giving out Launcher PRO 2.8.2
Anyone tried and if it works? I couldn't seem to get it running on mine.


----------



## snow1 (May 2, 2019)

aoch88 said:


> Tokenmaster is giving out Launcher PRO 2.8.2
> Anyone tried and if it works? I couldn't seem to get it running on mine.


Working perfect for me.


----------



## aoch88 (Aug 14, 2016)

I added the token and keyed in password, activation code but when I click Launch, it just disappears without E-sys popping up.
I've used E-sys with launcher many times before, never had this problem in the past.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aoch88 said:


> I added the token and keyed in password, activation code but when I click Launch, it just disappears without E-sys popg up.
> I've used E-sys with launcher many times before, never had this problem in the past.


If you have Win 10 Build 1809, you must upgrade it.


----------



## snow1 (May 2, 2019)

aoch88 said:


> I added the token and keyed in password, activation code but when I click Launch, it just disappears without E-sys popping up.
> I've used E-sys with launcher many times before, never had this problem in the past.


I had the same problem, then I ran it by right mouse clicking on it and choosing "run as administrator". :thumbup:


----------



## a.vl.romanov (Jun 20, 2018)

Good day! Tell me please. When opening an FDL coding attempt in all blocks, an "true ()" error occurs
According to the logo files, the maximum java memory is 4 GB. Last date, although I have tried others. E-sys tried both 3.27 and 3.33. I tried on different cars.
Maybe someone knows what the problem is?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

a.vl.romanov said:


> Good day! Tell me please. When opening an FDL coding attempt in all blocks, an "true ()" error occurs
> According to the logo files, the maximum java memory is 4 GB. Last date, although I have tried others. E-sys tried both 3.27 and 3.33. I tried on different cars.
> Maybe someone knows what the problem is?


I see only normal display of active condition, which is used by the coding Boolean Logic. Where is the actual error / problem you mention? :dunno:


----------



## a.vl.romanov (Jun 20, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I see only normal display of active condition, which is used by the coding Boolean Logic. Where is the actual error / problem you mention? :dunno:


The problem is that the folder does not open!


----------



## a.vl.romanov (Jun 20, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I see only normal display of active condition, which is used by the coding Boolean Logic. Where is the actual error / problem you mention? :dunno:




The problem is that the folder does not open!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

a.vl.romanov said:


> The problem is that the folder does not open!


It is not supposed to open. Codings are under Funktionen not Aktivbedingung.


----------



## a.vl.romanov (Jun 20, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not supposed to open. Codings are under Funktionen not Aktivbedingung.


For sure! excuse me:***1087;***1072;***1083;***1077;***1094; ***1074;***1074;***1077;***1088;***1093;:: ***1059;***1095;:


----------



## joako (Jan 14, 2011)

I have working ISTA/D Rheingold 3.56.14 (directly) and E-SYS 3.28.1 (Vmware) with Launcher Premium 2.6.2.124. Both changed with an appropriate Psdzdata for my car's i-step.

Any reason to change to the newest versions? I never figure out anything about the easy coding guidance and the entire launcher thing seems like some confusing drama.


----------



## joako (Jan 14, 2011)

I have working ISTA/D Rheingold 3.56.14 (directly) and E-SYS 3.28.1 (Vmware) with Launcher Premium 2.6.2.124. Both changed with an appropriate Psdzdata for my car's i-step.

Any reason to change to the newest versions? I never figure out anything about the easy coding guidance and the entire launcher thing seems like some confusing drama.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

joako said:


> I have working ISTA/D Rheingold 3.56.14 (directly) and E-SYS 3.28.1 (Vmware) with Launcher Premium 2.6.2.124. Both changed with an appropriate Psdzdata for my car's i-step.
> 
> Any reason to change to the newest versions? I never figure out anything about the easy coding guidance and the entire launcher thing seems like some confusing drama.


ISTA+: Depends on to what cars you are connecting. If newer models, update is recommended/needed. If not, no.

E-sys 3.28 is junk. I use 3.27.1 (mostly) and 3.33.4_x64.

Should at least use Launcher Pro 2.8. If connecting to G-series, you want Pro 3.4.


----------



## S5csimon10425 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm running ISTA+ from Rheingold USA. Looks like they shut down. Anyone know if it's worth it for me to upgrade? It's for a 2011 135i. Also, anyone have links for ISTA-P?

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello,
Anyone knows the PsdzData I must use for the new G20 serie ?


----------



## Cisquo (Mar 27, 2014)

I answer myself : it's S18A


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Cisquo said:


> Hello,
> Anyone knows the PsdzData I must use for the new G20 serie ?


PSDzData is not divided by targets.


----------



## mochoukri (Aug 3, 2019)

*Esys Launcher error message*

Hi Guys,

when i start the esys launcher pro i get the following error:

E-SYS LAUNCHER ERROR

LOADING E-SYS LAUNCHER PSDZ API MODULE FAILED!
ERROR : C:/PROGRAMDATA/TOKENMASTER/E-SYS LAUNCHER PRO/BIN/PSDZAPI.DLL : CAN'T FIND DEPENDENT LIBRARIES

Anyone knows what this means?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fettler (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks for your suggestion. I had tried running as administrator, but the problem remained the same


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fettler said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I had tried running as administrator, but the problem remained the same


No idea then. E-Mail Developer TokenMaster at [email protected] and ask him.


----------



## Fettler (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks for your help, it's driving me nuts


----------



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

my Windows 7 laptop is able to connect to the car with OBD II cable and i get the message connection established after selecting the Target Selector in E-sys
I also see the network icon with yellow exclamation mark as expected

When I connect using my Windows 10 laptop (disabled wi-fi/ bluetooth) I don't see any network icon show up with yellow exclamation mark even after waiting for 5 mins. 
In E-sys when I try to connect to car after selecting the target, it says connection failed. 

Anybody ran into the issue with Windows 10 laptop not connecting to the car via OBD II cable

PS : I did disable the Norton firewall just in case that was blocking
Esys - 3.33.4
LaunchPro - 3.5.1
v.4.19.30_PSdZData_Lite


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashu_20m said:


> my Windows 7 laptop is able to connect to the car with OBD II cable and i get the message connection established after selecting the Target Selector in E-sys
> I also see the network icon with yellow exclamation mark as expected
> 
> When I connect using my Windows 10 laptop (disabled wi-fi/ bluetooth) I don't see any network icon show up with yellow exclamation mark even after waiting for 5 mins.
> ...


And you Windows Firewall also is not running? Is motor running? Are you using Connect via VIN?


----------



## ashu_20m (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, it worked after disabling Windows Defender Firewall



shawnsheridan said:


> And you Windows Firewall also is not running? Is motor running? Are you using Connect via VIN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashu_20m said:


> Thanks Shawn, it worked after disabling Windows Defender Firewall


:thumbup:


----------



## 9secondsupra (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys,

I am trying to code my HU_NBT for Video in motion and/or USB video in motion. I think I have activated pretty much all the respective options but it doesn't work once the car is out of park. My current I-Step is F010 - 19-05-530. I must say that Almaretto's codes implemented in ESYS 3.27 made it extremely easy to code all the options I am currently using (trunk closure by fob, turn signal in HUD, HVAC memory, Auto high beam memory and much more). I just can't figure out the VIM. This is being done on my 2014 F10 M5. Any help you can pass on would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Matador_cro (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello,

I have a question regarding CAFD injection...do i need FULL or LITE pszdata for injecting CAFD via esys 3.33.4? And no launcher needed?
Tnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Matador_cro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding CAFD injection...do i need FULL or LITE pszdata for injecting CAFD via esys 3.33.4? And no launcher needed?
> Tnx
> ...


That is VO coding, which only requires lite.


----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)

***55357;***56866;


----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting an error when reading a cafd file. [C012]

The content of the error is
readCPS OK
CAFD_000043AF_010_000_008 Fehler
File for"cafd_000043af-010_000_008"not found![C012]

When I read the hint, I thought that psdzdata was old and used the latest 4.19.40
S18A-19-07-555 is my car i-step.
I think it matches.

When reading FLM2, FLM2[43] is read normally, but FLM2[44] is causing the error [C012].

I'm in the process of retrofitting LED light to LaserLight, but this phenomenon has stalled after adding VO.

Can someone give me advice?


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

hideada said:


> I'm having trouble getting an error when reading a cafd file. [C012]
> 
> The content of the error is
> readCPS OK
> ...


PM me your email, i got the CAFD data you need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9secondsupra (Jan 26, 2012)

9secondsupra said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am trying to code my HU_NBT for Video in motion and/or USB video in motion. I think I have activated pretty much all the respective options but it doesn't work once the car is out of park. My current I-Step is F010 - 19-05-530. I must say that Almaretto's codes implemented in ESYS 3.27 made it extremely easy to code all the options I am currently using (trunk closure by fob, turn signal in HUD, HVAC memory, Auto high beam memory and much more). I just can't figure out the VIM. This is being done on my 2014 F10 M5. Any help you can pass on would be great. Thanks!


Solved: I noticed that I did not change HU_NBT2 [63] -> 3000 -> VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION from "handbrake or gearbox" to "none". VIM works perfectly!


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

just updated my psdzdata to 4.19.13 recently on my esys 3.30

but somehow on KIS/SVT Target, now the ISTEP shows not available.

any advise on this one?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tafikhulafa said:


> just updated my psdzdata to 4.19.13 recently on my esys 3.30
> 
> but somehow on KIS/SVT Target, now the ISTEP shows not available.
> 
> any advise on this one?


Which Target? F20?


----------



## Gixfighter (Feb 23, 2013)

tafikhulafa said:


> just updated my psdzdata to 4.19.13 recently on my esys 3.30
> 
> but somehow on KIS/SVT Target, now the ISTEP shows not available.
> 
> any advise on this one?


I had the same thing over the weekend when updating to latest full psdzdata, using e-sys 3.27.1. I-level was not available. 
I updated e-sys to 3.33.4 which made i-level visible and selectable to do flashing on a car.
Now downgraded back again to 3.27.1 to do coding on another car. Guess I need launcher pro to solve this switching between e-sys versions, although not a lot of work.


----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)

hideada said:


>





tafikhulafa said:


> just updated my psdzdata to 4.19.13 recently on my esys 3.30
> 
> but somehow on KIS/SVT Target, now the ISTEP shows not available.
> 
> any advise on this one?


Hello
tafikhulafa

I send PM.
thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Solution is to Rename \psdzdata\kiswb\xxxx\KIS..properties to KIS.properties.


----------



## Brian D (Apr 1, 2007)

But 2.8.2 is still a viable launcher, right? Up to what MY can it be used without issue? I know that I tried e-sys 3.27.1 with launcher pro 2.8.2 and got a psdzapi.dll error. Changed to 3.28.1 and got no errors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brian D said:


> But 2.8.2 is still a viable launcher, right? Up to what MY can it be used without issue? I know that I tried e-sys 3.27.1 with launcher pro 2.8.2 and got a psdzapi.dll error. Changed to 3.28.1 and got no errors.


It is not tied to a MY. PRO 2.8.2. can be used on latest G-Series cars. The only issue is that the CAFD Mapping Database, which is ECU specific, is not as up to date as it is in PRO 3.x, so FDL Code data may appear Trimmed (...).


----------



## Gixfighter (Feb 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Nothing. Old 2.x based PRO was hacked and being resold. His response was to give it away, and release updated 3.x based version, with additional security. New 3.x version Application is useless by itself as it requires Webiste Login from TM.


Ok, I did see the TM login and google authentication. But I can't find how to get a TM website login etc. I want to have latest pro launcher, how to get it? Willing to pay no problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gixfighter said:


> Ok, I did see the TM login and google authentication. But I can***8217;t find how to get a TM website login etc. I want to have latest pro launcher, how to get it? Willing to pay no problem.


Can only come from TM himself so it is email him at [email protected] and hope you get reply.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Shawn, I just trade my X3 for a X5 2019 G05, Question: Can I coding it with E-Sys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 4.19.30 or do I need another software? Will you also have the cheat codes for the G05? I can't find any on the web, 
thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darth Vader said:


> Hi Shawn, I just trade my X3 for a X5 2019 G05, Question: Can I coding it with E-Sys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 4.19.30 or do I need another software? Will you also have the cheat codes for the G05? I can't find any on the web,
> thanks!


You also need pro launcher 3.4 or newer.

Latest cheat codes publicly available on GitHub.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> You also need pro launcher 3.4 or newer.
> 
> Latest cheat codes publicly available on GitHub.


Pro launcher 3.4? Where can I find it? 
I still have a working Launcher Premium 2.8.2 with the Rearm, can I use that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darth Vader said:


> Pro launcher 3.4? Where can I find it?
> I still have a working Launcher Premium 2.8.2 with the Rearm, can I use that?


You can try PRO 2.8.2, but some ECU's may not be mapped.

Launcher PRO 3.x can only come from developer TM himself.

As an alternative, you can use E-SysX:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darth Vader said:


> Pro launcher 3.4? Where can I find it?
> I still have a working Launcher Premium 2.8.2 with the Rearm, can I use that?


You may be able to use Launcher Cheat Codes if written with werte values. But, Premium launcher will not have necessary mapping to read files. Better to upgrade to Pro Launcher; you can get by emailing developer.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> You also need pro launcher 3.4 or newer.
> 
> Latest cheat codes publicly available on GitHub.


Hi, I can't find any on GitHub, please can you point me where to find it or PM me an G05 codes sheet? 
Sorry but I'm totally lost


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Darth Vader said:


> Hi, I can't find any on GitHub, please can you point me where to find it or PM me an G05 codes sheet?
> Sorry but I'm totally lost


https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats

jokinawa cheats are best for G05


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2012)

eaglesrest said:


> https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats
> 
> jokinawa cheats are best for G05


Thanks for your help eaglerest!
But I have never used xml files, I have always searched the parameter sheets to change them manually, how are those files used?
Is there any way to convert that file to excel to see the parameters?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Darth Vader said:


> Thanks for your help eaglerest!
> But I have never used xml files, I have always searched the parameter sheets to change them manually, how are those files used?
> Is there any way to convert that file to excel to see the parameters?


Parameters are listed in comments section. But, you can just add to FDLCodes directory and use within E-sys FDL-Editor.


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 6, 2012)

*E-Sys error when try to connecting*

Now I get this error when trying to connect E-Sys to the car...

[WARN] [] com.bmw.esys.commons.exception.EsysExceptionHandler: Runtime-Error -- Runtime error occurred.
See "Details >>" or log file for more information. [C027] [AWT-EventQueue-0]
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class com.sun.jna.Native

I'm using Win 10, Esys 3.27.1, Launcher Pro 2.8.2 and PSdZData_Lite v.4.20.11

Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)

I am using the latest psdz data because [C012] error occurred.
I read various modules with the latest psdz datav.4.20.20, but there is one error.
A short VIN is displayed next to each module. Is this a [0000000] hardware error?

Can anyone get advice?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hideada said:


> I am using the latest psdz data because [C012] error occurred.
> I read various modules with the latest psdz datav.4.20.20, but there is one error.
> A short VIN is displayed next to each module. Is this a [0000000] hardware error?
> 
> Can anyone get advice?


Try to write VIN to it:

E-Sys => Expert Mode => FSC Extended=> WriteDataByIdentifierVIN = xxxxxCARxVINxxxxx


----------



## hideada (Mar 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try to write VIN to it:
> 
> E-Sys => Expert Mode => FSC Extended=> WriteDataByIdentifierVIN = xxxxxCARxVINxxxxx


Thank you for reply.
I will try again.

However, the authentication server seems to be down and Launcher can no longer be activated.

I will wake up and challenge.
I'll report again.

thanks.

https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hideada said:


> Thank you for reply.
> I will try again.
> 
> However, the authentication server seems to be down and Launcher can no longer be activated.
> ...


Launcher needed ONLY for FDL Coding, and nothing more.


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

*How to undo the coding done with the cheat sheet?*

The rear view cam at any speed doesn't work the way I expected and I want to undo the coding. Also need to check the rear view mirror tilt- I didn't code it, but the wife says the mirrors deep too far now. I have I001 and the code lists don't have the parameters for the cam and mirrors. What should I change?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gt1 said:


> The rear view cam at any speed doesn't work the way I expected and I want to undo the coding. Also need to check the rear view mirror tilt- I didn't code it, but the wife says the mirrors deep too far now. I have I001 and the code lists don't have the parameters for the cam and mirrors. What should I change?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F1cGyhwl5gXU74g-avy4z7Wrif8FffhfZoGxHVye9s4/edit#gid=0

ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA for mirror.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Tried researching but failed there, so asking here and am a newbie, trying to code both a 2016 340i and 2016 M3.
> 
> ...


Yes, use Blogpost.

Integrated Cheat Codes: E-Sys Launcher V2.4.x:
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=874588


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks Shawn.

I installed the program on my laptop c drive, and the full set of rar files were on my E drive. I used WinRar to extract the first file which ran a 4+ hour process that I assumed was extracting everything (and read somewhere that's how it's supposed to work). I also ran a command entry of:
mklink /J psdzdata "E:\psdzdata"

However, when I start Pro Launcher 2.8.2.162, and I add the path of "E:\e-sys" and hit ok, it gives me an error of "Selected path does not contain a valid installation of E-Sys."

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> 
> I installed the program on my laptop c drive, and the full set of rar files were on my E drive. I used WinRar to extract the first file which ran a 4+ hour process that I assumed was extracting everything (and read somewhere that's how it's supposed to work). I also ran a command entry of:
> mklink /J psdzdata "E:\psdzdata"
> ...


You need to first delete the c:\data\psdzdata folder before mlink command.


----------



## gylopl (Nov 8, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where is it stated they are missing? :dunno:
> 
> It states RDBI CPS Error.
> 
> Check folder C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd, and I am sure you will see you have them.


Good point. I have this files in that folder .
cafd_00000a07.caf.002_018_000
cafd_00000a08.caf.003_012_000

There is some solution to fix these errors? What can be reason of these errors?



> CAFD_00000A07_002_018_000 Fehler:
> CPS read from ECU "ECUId:FZD_0x56" failed! [C070]
> negative response error:
> code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gylopl said:


> Good point. I have this files in that folder .
> cafd_00000a07.caf.002_018_000
> cafd_00000a08.caf.003_012_000
> 
> There is some solution to fix these errors? What can be reason of these errors?


Bypass Launchet and see if error reamins.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to first delete the c:\data\psdzdata folder before mlink command.


Tried but no luck. I'm wondering if has to do with what directory i'm in when i create the junction symbolic link. The windows machine has users, so i'm not sure if i'm supposed to be entering the mlink command in the user that is me, or just at the c: drive level?

When I originally extracted the part01.rar file, it (and the others) already was on the e drive, in a folder called e-sys. That created a new subfolder in the e-sys folder. So, there is no psdz.data folder on the c: driveto delete, but only a folder on the e drive.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Tried but no luck. I'm wondering if has to do with what directory i'm in when i create the junction symbolic link. The windows machine has users, so i'm not sure if i'm supposed to be entering the mlink command in the user that is me, or just at the c: drive level?
> 
> When I originally extracted the part01.rar file, it (and the others) already was on the e drive, in a folder called e-sys. That created a new subfolder in the e-sys folder. So, there is no psdz.data folder on the c: driveto delete, but only a folder on the e drive.


c:\data\psdzdata is created by default by E-Sys installation, so should be there, and need deletion.

Extracted what others? You are only to Open and Extract part1.rar, not the other parts.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> c:\data\psdzdata is created by default by E-Sys installation, so should be there, and need deletion.
> 
> Extracted what others? You are only to Open and Extract part1.rar, not the other parts.


Perhaps the installation didn't go as planned, as there was not that directory.

And I confirm I only extracted part1, not the others. I think I'll try an uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Perhaps the installation didn't go as planned, as there was not that directory.
> 
> And I confirm I only extracted part1, not the others. I think I'll try an uninstall and reinstall.


Ok, good luck.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, good luck.


Ok re-installed. Before I screw anything up, I searched the C drive for any instance of psdzdata, and there is no folder. There are some shortcuts in the AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows folder, and the following file:

PSdZdata.dat E-Sys Launcher PRO (C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster)

And here's a file path on my E drive now: E:\e-sys\v.4.20.30_PSdZData_Full. This path includes two folders, one is "Rubbish" and the other is "psdzdata" which includes 7 file folders.

Any thoughts on what I should delete before adding the mlink junction directory?


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

I should add that by "install" what I did is download the 41 files to a same folder on the E drive. Then used WinRAR to extract part01.rar to the same drive. I was not prompted to separately run any *.exe file and nor do I see one in the folders that resulted from the WinRAR extraction.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Ok re-installed. Before I screw anything up, I searched the C drive for any instance of psdzdata, and there is no folder. There are some shortcuts in the AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows folder, and the following file:
> 
> PSdZdata.dat E-Sys Launcher PRO (C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster)
> 
> ...


Where is E-Sys installed? What is Data path set under E-Sys Options?


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where is E-Sys installed? What is Data path set under E-Sys Options?


I'm not sure how to answer this and do not know how to access the "E-Sys Options."

After I ran the WinRAR extraction, there's a file path on my E drive now: E:\e-sys\v.4.20.30_PSdZData_Full. The final folder in that path (v.4.20.30_PSdZData_Full) includes two folders, one is "Rubbish" and the other is "psdzdata" which includes 7 file folders. I never myself saw an *.exe file to run, so I'm not sure if this was a proper "install."

Also, that v.4.20.30_PSdZData folder has properties that show 311 folders, 62,887 files and a size of 212 GB, so I'm assuming that's the "install" that occurred when rar.01 was extracted. The Attributes also show these as read-only.


----------



## gosi (Dec 21, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you run in Windows natively or in a Virtual Machine?


Thanks for the reply.

I am running it natively. I have since tried installing it on my desktop, since I've read somewhere that the latest versions of Windows are not supported and thought that might be the answer!

My laptop: 10.0.18362 Build 18362
My desktop: 10.0.17763 Build 17763

I am getting the same error.

Do you have any other ideas? What windows version works for you? I also made sure to download the files on my desktop all over again and from a different source.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gosi said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am running it natively. I have since tried installing it on my desktop, since I've read somewhere that the latest versions of Windows are not supported and thought that might be the answer!
> 
> ...


I run Win10 64-Bit.

You need to run with Admin rights, and make sure the Windows has latest Java, Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components, .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> I'm not sure how to answer this and do not know how to access the "E-Sys Options."
> 
> After I ran the WinRAR extraction, there's a file path on my E drive now: E:\e-sys\v.4.20.30_PSdZData_Full. The final folder in that path (v.4.20.30_PSdZData_Full) includes two folders, one is "Rubbish" and the other is "psdzdata" which includes 7 file folders. I never myself saw an *.exe file to run, so I'm not sure if this was a proper "install."
> 
> Also, that v.4.20.30_PSdZData folder has properties that show 311 folders, 62,887 files and a size of 212 GB, so I'm assuming that's the "install" that occurred when rar.01 was extracted. The Attributes also show these as read-only.


You need 3 things. 1) E-Sys, 2) E-Sys Launcher, and 3) PSdZData. So did you install either E-Sys 3.27.1 or E-Sys 3.3x? If not, you need to. Then delete the c:\data\psdzdata folder, then run the MLINK Command.

As for your PSdZData folder, there should not be a "Rubbish" folder. I think it has something to do with MEAGSync. If you open part1.rar with 7-Zip or WinRAR and extract it, you should have only the psdzdata folder.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need 3 things. 1) E-Sys, 2) E-Sys Launcher, and 3) PSdZData. So did you install either E-Sys 3.27.1 or E-Sys 3.3x?


Thanks and this explains things, including my cluelessness. In the PM I originally got, it only was to the psdzdata and not including e-sys. I didn't realize there was a separate download needed for e-sys. Can you please PM the link for current e-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Thanks and this explains things, including my cluelessness. In the PM I originally got, it only was to the psdzdata and not including e-sys. I didn't realize there was a separate download needed for e-sys. Can you please PM the link for current e-sys?


PM sent.


----------



## gosi (Dec 21, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I run Win10 64-Bit.
> 
> You need to run with Admin rights, and make sure the Windows has latest Java, Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components, .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.


Is there any particular location I need to install any of these? I've seen people install Java JRE x64 in the e-sys folder.

i've tried with admin rights and it didn't change anything, I'll check if I have everything installed tomorrow and report back.

Have you tried EsysX? Honestly it might be just better to pony up the 120 dollars and have something that works consistently.

Anyway Shawn thank you very much  You are truly a life saver here


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks a ton Shawn. I'm now up and running, but a new question. On the E-Sys I installed (3.27.1), there are TWO different choices for the F020 (plus the "DIRECT" ones). I'm trying first to code my M3, then my 340i, and I'm not sure which to choose.

They are listed as follows:
Project=F020_19_07_562_V_004_001_000, VehicleInfo=F020
Project=F020_19_11_534_V_004_001_000, VehicleInfo=F020


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gosi said:


> Is there any particular location I need to install any of these? I've seen people install Java JRE x64 in the e-sys folder.
> 
> i've tried with admin rights and it didn't change anything, I'll check if I have everything installed tomorrow and report back.
> 
> ...


Default install locations shoudl be fine. Java in E-Sys folder should not be required.

I have both E-Sys Launcher and E-SysX. Both do same thing and work fine for me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Thanks a ton Shawn. I'm now up and running, but a new question. On the E-Sys I installed (3.27.1), there are TWO different choices for the F020 (plus the "DIRECT" ones). I'm trying first to code my M3, then my 340i, and I'm not sure which to choose.
> 
> They are listed as follows:
> Project=F020_19_07_562_V_004_001_000, VehicleInfo=F020
> Project=F020_19_11_534_V_004_001_000, VehicleInfo=F020


Use newest (bottom) one.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

I downloaded and installed Launcher PRO 2.8.2 Worked fine but I didn't realize I had to Abort in order to choose the Car Type, so I launched. Now I can't figure out how to get back to the Abort option, as it's now grayed out. I tried setting the date ahead and starting PRO 2.8.2 again, but the Abort remains grayed out. Anyone know how I can get back to Abort so I can choose Car Type?

Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> I downloaded and installed Launcher PRO 2.8.2 Worked fine but I didn't realize I had to Abort in order to choose the Car Type, so I launched. Now I can't figure out how to get back to the Abort option, as it's now grayed out. I tried setting the date ahead and starting PRO 2.8.2 again, but the Abort remains grayed out. Anyone know how I can get back to Abort so I can choose Car Type?
> 
> Thx.


Reboot PC, and try again.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Reboot PC, and try again.


Thanks. Tried this by setting calendar into January of 2020, rebooted, then ran Launch Pro but still Abort is grayed out. Going to try to link an image.











It will launch if I choose Launch Now, but then the proper chassis type is not entered.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Thanks. Tried this by setting calendar into January of 2020, rebooted, then ran Launch Pro but still Abort is grayed out. Going to try to link an image.
> 
> It will launch if I choose Launch Now, but then the proper chassis type is not entered.


No need for system date manipulation with PRO version. As you can see from your picture, the .EST is Valid until April 2020.

Post picture of your E-Sys Connections Screen.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> No need for system date manipulation with PRO version. As you can see from your picture, the .EST is Valid until April 2020.
> 
> Post picture of your E-Sys Connections Screen.


My bad, as I thought I read that once I failed to do Abort at the early stage, the workaround was to set date forward. In all events, now it looks like a new issue, as I can no longer get the PRO screen to even open, and it looks like it has detected my effort to change date, as now when I try to launch PRO, I get the following:



The date is in fact correct, and I tried uninstalling and re-installing, but this persists so the flag must be set somewhere that survives Windows uninstall. I also have switched the date to be automatically set, but this error still shows.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> My bad, as I thought I read that once I failed to do Abort at the early stage, the workaround was to set date forward. In all events, now it looks like a new issue, as I can no longer get the PRO screen to even open, and it looks like it has detected my effort to change date, as now when I try to launch PRO, I get the following:
> 
> The date is in fact correct, and I tried uninstalling and re-installing, but this persists so the flag must be set somewhere that survives Windows uninstall. I also have switched the date to be automatically set, but this error still shows.


Well, you are screwed now. Only way I have ever seen after this to get it working again is to format hard drive and reinstall Windows.

I would just switch and use E-SysX instead:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you are screwed now. Only way I have ever seen after this to get it working again is to format hard drive and reinstall Windows.
> 
> I would just switch and use E-SysX instead:
> 
> ...


What a shame. I do a lot of tech writing and was hoping to write a detailed "intro for dummies" for others to use as they enter the BMW coding world, as getting up to speed in this area is tough, and without you would be darn near impossible. Thanks for enduring this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> What a shame. I do a lot of tech writing and was hoping to write a detailed "intro for dummies" for others to use as they enter the BMW coding world, as getting up to speed in this area is tough, and without you would be darn near impossible. Thanks for enduring this.


Well, don't give up, just switch to ESysX.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, don't give up, just switch to ESysX.


Many thanks. I'm not giving up and I have no issue with paying. The EsysX website is pretty light as to whether I can buy a token and then be back in business with either XML options or direct editing, so I've emailed them as I definitely want to keep going. Meanwhile, if I run e-sys without a launcher to just do FDL coding, is there a way in e-sys to input the chassis type so I can distinguish between my 340i and M3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Many thanks. I'm not giving up and I have no issue with paying. The EsysX website is pretty light as to whether I can buy a token and then be back in business with either XML options or direct editing, so I've emailed them as I definitely want to keep going. Meanwhile, if I run e-sys without a launcher to just do FDL coding, is there a way in e-sys to input the chassis type so I can distinguish between my 340i and M3?


You cannot FDL code without Launcher or ESysX.

Both 340i and M3 use same F20 Connection Target. The cars have the same ECU architecture.


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> SteveL2 said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks. I'm not giving up and I have no issue with paying. The EsysX website is pretty light as to whether I can buy a token and then be back in business with either XML options or direct editing, so I've emailed them as I definitely want to keep going. Meanwhile, if I run e-sys without a launcher to just do FDL coding, is there a way in e-sys to input the chassis type so I can distinguish between my 340i and M3?
> ...


Thanks again, and good to know about needing a launcher either way as I read
Something that sounded like such coding could be done. Hopefully things will be more straightforward when I hear back from esysx.


----------



## julianfrancis (Jan 4, 2020)

*E-Sys Launcher*

Hey everyone, hope all is well.

I'm new to the coding scene and received my ENET cable yesterday 

Does anyone know if fxxtokenmaster is still the distributing E-Sys Launcher application? I sent him $50.00 for the latest version on 01/01 and haven't heard anything back (perhaps I'm being a little impatient because of all this excitement kicking in), but anyone know if he's well and if his business still up and running?

Kind Regards,
Julian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julianfrancis said:


> Hey everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> I'm new to the coding scene and received my ENET cable yesterday
> 
> ...


He is, but he comes and goes like the wind. Response times vary widely. All I can advise is to keep emailing him.

In the mean time, you can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## SteveL2 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> julianfrancis said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, hope all is well.
> ...


I***8217;ve reached out to him weeks ago and not heard back. I tried using the free one that is valid through April but missed a step and ended up losing the chance to do so. Be sure to follow all directions as you proceed.

Meanwhile I***8217;ve also tried to contact the alternative launcher (esys-x) and have not heard back from them either, but they did I have a an auto email response that they were out for New Years.

Good luck.


----------



## gylopl (Nov 8, 2019)

I already successful coded new headlight. But I have question, when coding VO or FDL, should enigne running or only ignition on ? When I was coding headlight I has only ignition on.


----------



## rychu9191 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi
I have lci f10 with ambient. I need change automatic Orange/Gray instrument cluster with changing ambient light, can i coding this?


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

hi guys ! ... 
F11 pre-LCI ( nov. 2012 ) 

I put the led bulbs in the rear lights that comes on in the reverse gear and also in the front cornering lights (they are not the fog lights in my car, but they are the internal "parables" of the main headlights ) ...

Nevertheless the bulbs are with "canbus build in" (internal electronic resistance ) the car continues to give me error check lights for reverse gear and cornering lights .

what can I code to remove the reversing and cornering lights control in the FRM module or other if necessary?

thanks


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SteveL2 said:


> Many thanks, as always.
> 
> After a ton of your help, and a new launcher, I'm not finally able to code!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


"I'm not finally able to code" or "I'm now finally able to code?

F2x/F3x/F8x cannot have HUD Turn Signals.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Anyone know how to get in touch with tokenmaster? My Esys Pro token has finally expired ***9785;***65039; or how to get the latest version that is on his blog/website 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with tokenmaster? My Esys Pro token has finally expired ***9785;***65039; or how to get the latest version that is on his blog/website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


Only via email to [email protected].

You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## electriceel (Feb 15, 2020)

*e-sys Crashes on load or save*

Arrrg.....

I've installed e-sys and e-sys launcher on my Win10 (64bit) notebook pc.

trying to code changes on my 7 series F02 with enet cable.

After various searches and working solutions to issues I encountered at first, I can get it to connect to my vehicle, select the series, show the vin, read and activate FA, read SVT, make changes to the coding and...***8230;.I've NOT tried to write any changes as yet because I think it would be very important to save copies of the original FA and SVT files before I commit to any changes.

The problem is, E-SYS crashes when I try to "SAVE" either of these files.
It also crashes if I click on a "LOAD" button as a dummy attempt to select a FA or SVT file stored on the pc.
By "crash" I mean that the e-sys program just closes immediately. No warning window or error messages, it just closes......Gone!
I've searched the internet for any issues with the C:/Data/ folder and everything seems to be in order.
I've also uninstalled everything, and reinstalled and tried numerous different versions of e-sys.
and different e-sys loader versions,
and also different versions of psdzdata files.

In fact I'm fed up with uninstalling, downloading different versions, and reinstalling.

Everything works absolutely great, e-sys launcher window, token generation procedure/location done ok, e-sys launch, connect, series select, read FA, activate FA, read SVT, until I select LOAD or SAVE.
It also crashes if I select the options menu and click on the tab for the DATA directory location (to open the directory tree as if I was going to change the location of the DATA directory). as soon as I select the ***8230; button to open the directory tree, e-sys closes.

I've also tried compatibility settings and tried running e-sys with Win7 compatibility, and also WinXP compatibility (still the same result)

My Win10 installation is NOT the version which is known to have an issue with e-sys.

I'm starting to get really frustrated now. I believe it WOULD recode a module if I followed the procedure, but don't want to risk it without doing a backup first.

Anybody have any pointers to resolve this issue?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wyre08 (Dec 5, 2017)

So I downloaded the current free version of TokenMasters Esys pro and have run into a problem with the initial startup. I'm probably missing something easy, but haven't seen anything looking through the forum for a bit and F23 isn't searchable...

So the car I'm trying to code is a F23 (M240i). I can't even get past the initial screen though as F23 isn't an option to choose. Does anyone know which one I should choose?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wyre08 said:


> So I downloaded the current free version of TokenMasters Esys pro and have run into a problem with the initial startup. I'm probably missing something easy, but haven't seen anything looking through the forum for a bit and F23 isn't searchable...
> 
> So the car I'm trying to code is a F23 (M240i). I can't even get past the initial screen though as F23 isn't an option to choose. Does anyone know which one I should choose?


Use F20 Connection Target, the bottom (newer) one, without _DIRECT at end of it.


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same issue and the fix, if there is one, is not online anywhere. I'm totally frustrated.



mochoukri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> when i start the esys launcher pro i get the following error:
> 
> ...


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

how to set current default speed in LIM function G-series?


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a 2019 BMW X3 G01.
Could anyone help me with the codes for the following functions?

Digital speed display in comfort mode.
Speed correction - my car always displays 3 miles faster than actual.



Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

stonebugseal said:


> I have a 2019 BMW X3 G01.
> Could anyone help me with the codes for the following functions?
> 
> Digital speed display in comfort mode.
> Speed correction - my car always displays 3 miles faster than actual.


coding KOMBI
BC_DIGITAL - active
and set - true_speed


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

vasya said:


> coding KOMBI
> 
> BC_DIGITAL - active
> 
> and set - true_speed


Just tried this. There is no such code under DKOMBI2. 
There are two CB_DIGITAL_GESCHWINDIGKEIT under this folder. I changed both. But the speed is still incorrect.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

Do we have any cheat sheet available for G series? 
I could not find anywhere on the internet. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stonebugseal said:


> Do we have any cheat sheet available for G series?
> I could not find anywhere on the internet. :dunno:


No. Cheat Sheats fell out of favor for Luncher built in Cheat Codes a long time ago.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys, did anyone compile a list of possible/discovered coding options on the G20 (like the old lists that exist for the F30 for example)

Looking to get a few things coded if possible:

1. Auto-headlights
2. Switch to Sport mode when flooring it from another mode (most important)
3. Display news, etc when moving (I have VIM enabled and I did find something on here but still not working)
4. Longer time to keep hands off steering wheel in auto-cruise control.


----------



## KevinBeamer (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi - anyone heard from TM lately ? Sent my "donation" (per instructions) some time ago, no response.

KB


----------



## KevinBeamer (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi - anyone heard from TM lately ? Sent my "donation" (per instructions) some time ago, no response.

KB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KevinBeamer said:


> Hi - anyone heard from TM lately ? Sent my "donation" (per instructions) some time ago, no response.
> 
> KB


Nope, it's been a while since I have.


----------



## tym123 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks sir. Much appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello.

Where can find for Fx series diagnostic and coding latest version software or what version is best?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello.
> 
> Where can find for Fx series diagnostic and coding latest version software or what version is best?


F-Series Coding:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333

*Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets:*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983245

For Diagnosis, you need ISTA, same as for E-Series.


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone know if its possible and if so how to get the M logo on the HUD start up and change the duration of its display F10 LCI ? Got it working on the IDrive but cant figure it out with the HUD..


----------



## alexdr (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi,

Does anybody know if it's possible to code a remap for the engine using E-sys?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if it's possible to code a remap for the engine using E-sys?
> 
> ...


No. Engine remap is flashing custom firmware files to ECU, not coding.


----------



## raulsosa (Aug 9, 2015)

I was wondering if someone could help me. Im trying to code my bmw x5 2015 and Im getting stuck on the edit file. This is my first time doing it https://drive.google.com/open?id=1axiZfCMZ-O5zgW6vMMALJi-VMu3gUlpG


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raulsosa said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me. Im trying to code my bmw x5 2015 and Im getting stuck on the edit file. This is my first time doing it https://drive.google.com/open?id=1axiZfCMZ-O5zgW6vMMALJi-VMu3gUlpG


Your are not right-clicking the right thing.

Right-Click on Ausgelesen => variant_01, and then select Edit:


----------



## JamesTexan (May 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is NBT2 ID5/6, you can not get unlimited speed.
> 
> HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
> HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF
> ...


Hi, Shawn,

I can understand the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MAX => 3F (max speed = 63km), what SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MIN => 1F really means? does it mean the video will only display above 31km?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamesTexan said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> I can understand the SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MAX => 3F (max speed = 63km), what SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MIN => 1F really means? does it mean the video will only display above 31km?
> 
> thanks


No. Code it as I wrote, and VIM will work up to 39 mph, which is essentially useless. This is waste of time.


----------



## raulsosa (Aug 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your are not right-clicking the right thing.
> 
> Right-Click on Ausgelesen => variant_01, and then select Edit:


I try doing that but still doesn't let me edit... I don't know why?

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BDUuoaONO6dtdvrv1fPecLiJvbOJCMSi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raulsosa said:


> I try doing that but still doesn't let me edit... I don't know why?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BDUuoaONO6dtdvrv1fPecLiJvbOJCMSi


No, you did not. Picture shows you clicking on wrong thing again.

Expand Ausgelesen, and then Right-Click on variant_01 under Ausgelesen, and then select Edit.

Here it is again, using your own picture.


----------



## geo.nader (Sep 20, 2017)

cant seem to have istap work, any ideas? please see picture error i get when trying to connect and establish new session in istap https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19157&pictureid=75651


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

geo.nader said:


> cant seem to have istap work, any ideas? please see picture error i get when trying to connect and establish new session in istap https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=19157&pictureid=75651


Thread title is *Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets*.

Why are you asking about ISTA/P here, which is only for E-Series Programming?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

ShawnSheridan, 

Thre questions, if I may:

*Is there some kind of master list of acronyms used in CAFDs -- even with Google Translate at the ready, it continues to be a challenge?

* As I have used both Bimmercode & E-Sys with ProLauncher, I have noticed that sometimes there are functions that I can find & use in Bimmercode, but can't find them using E-Sys. What can be the cause for that?

* I continue to find various functions in different ECUs that show up in E-Sys as either some kind of short name with numbers or with a statement that it is a trimmed function. Is that due to me needing a newer version of E-Sys or Pro Launcher?

As always, appreciate your help, both me personally and all that you do for all of us

All the Best!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Thre questions, if I may:
> 
> ...


I don't know of any Master List.

BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. To that end, 3rd Party Apps Like E-Sys Launcher, E-SysX, and Bimmercode each have their own CAFD Mapping Database they developed over time on their own, and you will see where FDL Codes are mapped in one but not the other.

It is also why see "Trimmed Function" Maybe a newer App version will have Mapped the FDL Code, or maybe it remains unmapped, even in the latest version.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

@ShawnSheridan,

Thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## BKBurton (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi - I've successfully modified a number of codes on my G012 740i, but I can't seem to figure out how to create a back up so I can keep all of my changes offline. Does anyone know how to create one master back up file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BKBurton said:


> Hi - I've successfully modified a number of codes on my G012 740i, but I can't seem to figure out how to create a back up so I can keep all of my changes offline. Does anyone know how to create one master back up file?


You can't. You would need to read Each ECU and save it's .ncd file. Pointless though.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello. I couldnt code today to unfold mirrors on M140i with the key. Everything else went fine except that. I changed asp_beiklappen_bei_komfortschliessen to aktiv, is that correct?
The car has comfort access and el motors in mirrors.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello. I couldnt code today to unfold mirrors on M140i with the key. Everything else went fine except that. I changed asp_beiklappen_bei_komfortschliessen to aktiv, is that correct?
The car has comfort access and el motors in mirrors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ratnik1990 said:


> Hello. I couldnt code today to unfold mirrors on M140i with the key. Everything else went fine except that. I changed asp_beiklappen_bei_komfortschliessen to aktiv, is that correct?
> The car has comfort access and el motors in mirrors.


Code both:

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks Shawn 
One more thing, i found out that I can add M laptimer, but I will need a FSC code for that right ?. I have hutool 2,6 and i can generate the code by my self. 
However, someone wrote that he would never use cracked version of hutool 2.6 which I think I have, because I downloaded it for free. Is this true ? 
And if its not true, how is this done? whats first thing to do? Import fsc code ( how) and than fdl code ????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ratnik1990 said:


> Thanks Shawn
> One more thing, i found out that I can add M laptimer, but I will need a FSC code for that right ?. I have hutool 2,6 and i can generate the code by my self.
> However, someone wrote that he would never use cracked version of hutool 2.6 which I think I have, because I downloaded it for free. Is this true ?
> And if its not true, how is this done? whats first thing to do? Import fsc code ( how) and than fdl code ????


I wouldn't use Cracked HUTool either, and if used, can only be used for older NBT2 firmware.

You should be able to FDL Code M_LAPTIMER = aktiv and use mobile phone app. FSC Cocde is only for internal app.


----------



## Quba (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi guys
I'm new here. I just finished retrofit tailgate smart opener. Everything works perfectly, opening and closing.

My question is, how to code NBT unit to show option from attached screenshot ?

I have F15 04/2014

Thank you for help
Best
Jakub


----------



## rjsasaki (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello,

Using E-SYS it`s possible to add maintenance record?
If yes, how can I do it?

Thank you!
Robin


----------



## rjsasaki (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello,

Using E-SYS it`s possible to add maintenance record?
If yes, how can I do it?

Thank you!
Robin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rjsasaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> Using E-SYS it`s possible to add maintenance record?
> If yes, how can I do it?
> ...


No, not possible.


----------



## n1cster (Jun 28, 2015)

*I have an issue after I turned on "Seat position memory confirmation" in the SMFA ecu*

Hi, all

I used a well known coding app and I coded a few settings and everything was fine but I have an issue after I turned on "Seat position memory confirmation" in the SMFA module.

Now when I now turn on the ignition I get the error message "driver restraint system fault"  and I can not restore the ECU I tried multiple times using the app.

I noticed that although the app failed to code the ECU correctly it has actually turned on Seat position memory confirmation :dunno:.

I have E-sys and Ista+. is it possible to factory reset the ECU in E-sys?

please help.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n1cster said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I used a well known coding app and I coded a few settings and everything was fine but I have an issue after I turned on "Seat position memory confirmation" in the SMFA module.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that you should be seeking support from the developer of the "well known coding app".

As for E-Sys, the and VO Code the affected ECU, presumably ACSM in this case.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

*double post please ignore*


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

I replaced my SZL today and had to inject a CAFD and then VO code it using Esys 3.33.4. Unfortunately I forgot to uncheck "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" Is this going to be an issue?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> I replaced my SZL today and had to inject a CAFD and then VO code it using Esys 3.33.4. Unfortunately I forgot to uncheck "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" Is this going to be an issue?


Only if FA was modified in some way that would casue isue for Dealer Update by ISTA.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only if FA was modified in some way that would casue isue for Dealer Update by ISTA.


All I've done is remove the VLD decoding, replace 205 with 2TB, and add HBA to the FA. This should be all well within normal FA modifications for the F10 right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> All I've done is remove the VLD decoding, replace 205 with 2TB, and add HBA to the FA. This should be all well within normal FA modifications for the F10 right?


I have no idea what ISTA will think about those changes. Proper Hardware, and Build Date is needed.

I would set FA back to factory, and write that FA back to car VCM.


----------



## n1cster (Jun 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Seems to me that you should be seeking support from the developer of the "well known coding app".
> 
> As for E-Sys, the and VO Code the affected ECU, presumably ACSM in this case.


thanks Shawn, 
I will contact them but I just want a backup plan in place and to understand the issue.

ista says "smfa - no coding data stored"

to VO code the SMFA ECU is the following the correct procedure?

connect => Select "Expert Mode"
Click on "Coding" button.
Read FA (VO).
Activate FA (VO).
Read SVT (&#8230;
Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD).
Select CODE.

do I need to put in the i-step ship/target? and what should calculation strategy be?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n1cster said:


> thanks Shawn,
> I will contact them but I just want a backup plan in place and to understand the issue.
> 
> ista says "smfa - no coding data stored"
> ...


VO Coding:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

i-step ship/target and calculation strateg is for Flashing ECU, not VO Coding.


----------



## n1cster (Jun 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Coding:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> i-step ship/target and calculation strategy is for Flashing ECU, not VO Coding.


ok, I checked this out in esys and the smfa module i presume corresponds to SM[6d] in esys? i found this ECU itself does not have an underlying CAFD, when I right-click on the ECU I don't get the option to code i presume this is the problem. on other ecu's I do get the code option. how do i proceed? cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n1cster said:


> ok, I checked this out in esys and the smfa module i presume corresponds to SM[6d] in esys? i found this ECU itself does not have an underlying CAFD, when I right-click on the ECU I don't get the option to code i presume this is the problem. on other ecu's I do get the code option. how do i proceed? cheers.


Inject CAFD and Encode:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read ECU => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Joenomad (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a 2015 435i convertible with M package and looking to have a few features enabled, disabled, changed. My question is there anyone local in the Orlando Florida area that is experienced with coding BMW's? I have done plenty of registry edits and hacks on PC's, cellphones and bricked a few in my day, if I did that to my car I doubt I would be married any longer. Positive or negative, depending on your stance. Shawn, kudos for your patience by the way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joenomad said:


> I have a 2015 435i convertible with M package and looking to have a few features enabled, disabled, changed. My question is there anyone local in the Orlando Florida area that is experienced with coding BMW's? I have done plenty of registry edits and hacks on PC's, cellphones and bricked a few in my day, if I did that to my car I doubt I would be married any longer. Positive or negative, depending on your stance. Shawn, kudos for your patience by the way. Thanks in advance.


Try checking here:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7562294&postcount=1


----------



## Joenomad (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately nobody close by. I will continue to read all the information on coding and might still pull the trigger myself as some of the defaults as we know are pretty annoying.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joenomad said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately nobody close by. I will continue to read all the information on coding and might still pull the trigger myself as some of the defaults as we know are pretty annoying.


Does not need to be local. Coding can be done remotely.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello, what values need to be changed to code MDM to Europe mode? DSC doesnt go off?


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Forgot its for an F10 M5...


----------



## e14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello !

Can sb help me with coding e63? 2003year. I want delete front pdc sensors, what FA must I write ?

I check delete $508 for $507 but dont work... Could u tell me step by step what i'm doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e14 said:


> ... Could u tell me step by step what i'm doing wrong?..


Besides asking for E-Series help in an F/I/G-Series thread? :dunno:

Post in the proper thread and you have a much better chance of getting the help you seek.


----------



## tolwyn21 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for the cheat sheets for G01 (2020 BMW X3); according to the first post, they don't exist -- is there still some kind of reasonable match up to something else that will help me figure out what codes do what on an X3?

Thanks!


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

Can I please confiirm I've got this right - I've a G16 8 series and Shawn kindly sent me the links but the "free" tokenmaster launcher pro is 2.8 and to be able to see the codes in German I'd need Launcher Pro 3.2- and the only way to get that is to email tokenmaster with evidence of a $50 charity donation, except tokenmaster seems to have disappeared?

The other option is to go for esysx which as $120 (maybe euro)? Given Tokenmaster has missing, I presume this is currently the only option(?)

I know the German for the codes I want to change, I've esys working and reading the config and code but its just shorthand numerical codes which aren't very practical unless there was a file somewhere with the mappings. I presume esysx would give me the mappings in German like launcher pro 3.2 would do?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f06jon said:


> Can I please confiirm I've got this right - I've a G16 8 series and Shawn kindly sent me the links but the "free" tokenmaster launcher pro is 2.8 and to be able to see the codes in German I'd need Launcher Pro 3.2- and the only way to get that is to email tokenmaster with evidence of a $50 charity donation, except tokenmaster seems to have disappeared?
> 
> The other option is to go for esysx which as $120 (maybe euro)? Given Tokenmaster has missing, I presume this is currently the only option(?)
> 
> ...


You need Luancher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX in order to have CAFD Mapped. Language has nothing to do with it. CAFD will be mapped in whatever language BMW used for that FDL Code, which is usually a mix of German and English. Launcher PRO and E-SysX do not provide any Language Translation when mapping.


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need Luancher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX in order to have CAFD Mapped. Language has nothing to do with it. CAFD will be mapped in whatever language BMW used for that FDL Code, which is usually a mix of German and English. Launcher PRO and E-SysX do not provide any Language Translation when mapping.


Thanks - I was sort of aware that it was a mapping and not a translation. I guess my question is how do you get hold of Launcher PRO 3.7 is Tokenmaster isn't responding? Do I have to go a different route such as esysx (which is a lot more and I'd prefer to avoid) or just wait for Tokenmaster to reappear?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f06jon said:


> Thanks - I was sort of aware that it was a mapping and not a translation. I guess my question is how do you get hold of Launcher PRO 3.7 is Tokenmaster isn't responding? Do I have to go a different route such as esysx (which is a lot more and I'd prefer to avoid) or just wait for Tokenmaster to reappear?


Yes, wait for TM or get E-SysX.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello, im wondering why VO changes should not be written to VCM during Alpina flash? 
And why it is needed during SLI coding for example ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ratnik1990 said:


> Hello, im wondering why VO changes should not be written to VCM during Alpina flash?
> And why it is needed during SLI coding for example ?


You can write any VO Change you like to VCM. Just understand that when car goes in for service and is programmed with Dealer's ISTA, the VO needs ot be 100% Valid, else ISTA will fail, and you will have some explaining to do, and possible Warranty Voided.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Having this issue after launching esys launcher

Loading: E-Sys Launcher PSdZ API Module Failed! Error C:\ProgramData\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Pro\bin\PSdzAPI.dll: Can***8217;t find dependent libraries

What can it be?


----------



## dorino (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello, is it possible to code the Alpina speedometer with 260 km/h scale on my M550d VFL with ID6?

I can only encode the speedometer up to 330 km/h in Alpina style myself.

Since my Vmax is not open, I would like to have only the scale up to 260 km/h.



It would also be interesting if it is possible to display the sport view in the instrument cluster in adaptive mode.



I am thankful for all information!



cu, Oliver


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Car had bad battery, after this it enden with lost tirepressure menu, rear camera doesnt working, lost language. Do I need to inject new cafd file or what could be the problem?


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

Please can anyone advise how do identify dependencies for FDL coding.

Some are fairly simple as they dont require coding in multiple ECU's but some require to code in a few.

For example coding Lane Change Assist
Need to code in 3 different ECU's. Is there a way once I pick say BDC Body or HU_MGU and identify a coding how do I find out if there are any required coding option in SAS or any other module?

Also is there any guide or list for the acronyms used in SAS module i.e 
SWA = SPURWECHSELASSISTENT
SLA = Speed Limit Assistant
HOO = Hands Off Option

Thanks
Blackcomb


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

blackcomb said:


> Please can anyone advise how do identify dependencies for FDL coding.
> 
> Some are fairly simple as they dont require coding in multiple ECU's but some require to code in a few.
> 
> ...


Can assist in SLI, let me know and I will help you


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

ratnik1990 said:


> Can assist in SLI, let me know and I will help you


Hi Ratnik,

I already have SLI on my car.

Thank you


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

please can you advise if I can get a FSC code for GWW(Give Way) for G05.

Thanks
Blackcomb


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, can someone explain shorty what is needed to do US to ECE conversion on bmw f10?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackcomb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> please can you advise if I can get a FSC code for GWW(Give Way) for G05.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't know any source for AppID 336(0x150) FSC Code.


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey guys 
I'm a bit stuck here. 
Anyone knows what does that mean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HeimdaIl said:


> Hey guys
> I'm a bit stuck here.
> Anyone knows what does that mean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use Read (ECU), not Read (VCM).


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use Read (ECU), not Read (VCM).


Thanks Shawn
I was using read SVT to code the anti dazzle Headlights. Maybe this is the wrong process

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HeimdaIl said:


> Thanks Shawn
> I was using read SVT to code the anti dazzle Headlights. Maybe this is the wrong process
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read ECU is needed instead on cars with FEM or BDC.


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read ECU is needed instead on cars with FEM or BDC.


Thanks a million

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Big thanks to all the Bimmerfest members that have contributed to this thread. Specifically ShawnSheridan and Tokenmaster stand out for helping to create this thread.
> 
> *What is Included*:
> 
> ...


Hello.
I want to code my BMW 118i 2020, 1550cc, 140hp (F40) using ESYS, but I can't find F40 in the library. Can somebody tell me where I can download it from? I really appreciatte it.
Thnak you.


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Davperez said:


> Hello.
> I want to code my BMW 118i 2020, 1550cc, 140hp (F40) using ESYS, but I can't find F40 in the library. Can somebody tell me where I can download it from? I really appreciatte it.
> Thnak you.


*it is not 1550cc; it is 1500cc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davperez said:


> Hello.
> I want to code my BMW 118i 2020, 1550cc, 140hp (F40) using ESYS, but I can't find F40 in the library. Can somebody tell me where I can download it from? I really appreciatte it.
> Thnak you.


S18A psdzdata covers *F040*/F042/F044/F091/F092/F093/F095/F096/G005/G006/G007/G009/G014/G015/G016/G018/G020/G021/G022/G023/G024/G026/G028/G029/G042/G080/G081/G082/G083/G087


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> S18A psdzdata covers *F040*/F042/F044/F091/F092/F093/F095/F096/G005/G006/G007/G009/G014/G015/G016/G018/G020/G021/G022/G023/G024/G026/G028/G029/G042/G080/G081/G082/G083/G087


I have been searching for S18A to download it, but I couldn't.
Please share me a link. I areally appreciate it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davperez said:


> I have been searching for S18A to download it, but I couldn't.
> Please share me a link. I areally appreciate it!


PM sent.


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank You very much Shawn!


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

I am back to coding after a while, because of yellow colored angel eye problem and I think I'm doing something wrong. I own a 2017 G30 and I'm coding with an ENET cable using EsysX.

For FDL coding, after reading the VO, aren't we supposed to read the SVT as read from VCM instead of read ECU???

When I select Read VCM I'm having an error code as in the attachment. I asked EsysX support and they told me to Read ECU not VCM. Is it how we do it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejlover said:


> I am back to coding after a while, because of yellow colored angel eye problem and I think I'm doing something wrong. I own a 2017 G30 and I'm coding with an ENET cable using EsysX.
> 
> For FDL coding, after reading the VO, aren't we supposed to read the SVT as read from VCM instead of read ECU???
> 
> When I select Read VCM I'm having an error code as in the attachment. I asked EsysX support and they told me to Read ECU not VCM. Is it how we do it?


Use Read (ECU), not Read (VCM).


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

please share me a link to download e-sys and data again. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyblack said:


> Hi,
> 
> please share me a link to download e-sys and data again.
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello.

Does anyone know how to code, using ESYS, to prevent acceleration lag from stopped in my F40?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Who can share M seats support coding parameters of SM module?


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello.
Can somebody share the cheat sheets for coding BMW F40 2020 using ESYS?
Thanks.


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Dear
Can I change the Korean language of my car to Spanish in the browser?
I would appreciate your help, how to do it


----------



## Oxcijen (Sep 21, 2020)

I wanted the G Series coding list with esys?
And how to activate the carplay option and the panel reader option in the F and G series?


----------



## Oxcijen (Sep 21, 2020)

I wanted the G Series coding list with esys? 

And how to activate the carplay option and the panel reader option in the F and G series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oxcijen said:


> I wanted the G Series coding list with esys?
> And how to activate the carplay option and the panel reader option in the F and G series?


CarPlay cant just be coded. PM sent.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Oxcijen said:


> I wanted the G Series coding list with esys?
> And how to activate the carplay option and the panel reader option in the F and G series?


Sent Pm


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

Oxcijen said:


> I wanted the G Series coding list with esys?
> And how to activate the carplay option and the panel reader option in the F and G series?


Hi, pm me
I can help you with Carplay activation


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello
But I understand that my professional NBT does not have CARPLAY, can it be enabled?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestwick said:


> Hello
> But I understand that my professional NBT does not have CARPLAY, can it be enabled?


For NBT, no. Need NBT2 EVO ID5/6, MGU, or ENTRYNAV2.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

bestwick said:


> Hello
> But I understand that my professional NBT does not have CARPLAY, can it be enabled?


Yoy have just NBT, for carplay is necessary nbt evo id5/6. 
You can order special box in order to enable carplay.


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi could you please send me the G Series coding list for esys? 


Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry, dumb question here and I probably know the answer already, but I need to be sure to address an issue being discussed in another thread (link):

*For E-sys (3.27) to work do I need Standard Tools installed as a prerequisite?*

ENET cable used as a connection means, if that counts.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> Sorry, dumb question here and I probably know the answer already, but I need to be sure to address an issue being discussed in another thread (link):
> 
> *For E-sys (3.27) to work do I need Standard Tools installed as a prerequisite?*
> 
> ...


No. E-Sys does not use EDIABAS (Standard Tools).


----------



## mrempty84 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi could you please send me the G Series coding list.


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

mrempty84 said:


> Hi could you please send me the G Series coding list.


Use cheat codes


----------



## mrempty84 (Jan 22, 2021)

ratnik1990 said:


> Use cheat codes


There is no cheat sheet fo G series in this thread. (In first message)? or what do you mean?
I have coded some options by myself using F10 cheat sheet, but i didnt't find everything i want


----------



## LCAR (Sep 23, 2020)

您好，肖恩，您能给我一个G20交通灯代码表吗？非常感谢你！


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi. Sorry, I have no idea what the "G20 traffic light code table" even is.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LCAR said:


> 您好，肖恩，您能给我一个G20交通灯代码表吗？非常感谢你！


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## atari (Aug 29, 2014)

Could someone sent me a codinglist for the g-series? thank you very much


----------



## redni_sestak (Jan 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> CarPlay cant just be coded. PM sent.


Hi Shawn can you send me info about coding carplay ?
Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redni_sestak said:


> Hi Shawn can you send me info about coding carplay ?
> Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Chepelin (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello, Could I have coding list for G series, please? Thank you in advance!
Somone handle to have VIM over 63 Km/h by coding in ID5 or 6?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crashtwo said:


> No, I only check for errors with bimmerlink, and I only code with bimmercode. But even when I reset to normal, still doesn't working. I think it's just set to not active. But can't find it in Esys to active it.


You say no, you don't code car, but then say you code car with bimmercode. I don't use bimmercode, but you need to get an ENET Cable and E-Sys, and VO Code car back to original settings,


----------



## Crashtwo (May 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You say no, you don't code car, but then say you code car with bimmercode. I don't use bimmercode, but you need to get an ENET Cable and E-Sys, and VO Code car back to original settings,


Yes, my bad.
I meant I didn’t go into expert mode. So it’s basic coding: seat belt reminder etc.
I have esys, token, ENET cable.
My car is a X4 M40i G02 (2020).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crashtwo said:


> Yes, my bad.
> I meant I didn’t go into expert mode. So it’s basic coding: seat belt reminder etc.
> I have esys, token, ENET cable.
> My car is a X4 M40i G02 (2020).


Coding is coding, basic or expert. So use E-Sys to VO Code car back to original settings,


----------



## seattleweather (Aug 29, 2018)

Great info. Time to study


----------



## pascaldal (Apr 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I have no idea on Brightness issue.


Hello,

I found why my 8.8 inches screen appeared darker than old 6.5 inches one and why I couldn't change brightness throught screen menu. Actually there is no problem, we just have to know how this setting work : we can change it only if ambiant light is really dark (or front light turned on).
For my part I turn on front lights and I cover the light sensor in order my screen because as dark as possible, then I set brightness to maximum level in menu (light sensor seems to be located in small digital screen included in speedometer, I don't know how to call it but it is named "instrument cluster" in settings menu) . Afterward the setting is "synchronised"/"saved" with the ambiant light it had when setting was done, and the screen will become brighter when it is becoming lighter : it just makes sense.

But as I said, this screen is not as good as 6.5 one in term of quality render

I am sorry english is not my natural language, I am not sure I am understable ;-).


----------



## massimorifo (Feb 15, 2021)

[QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, post: 10518082, membro: 142175"]
Dovresti far funzionare il motore tutto il tempo a meno che tu non stia codificando il modulo DME, e dato che non c'è comunque nulla da codificare in DME, non devi nemmeno preoccupartene.

E i backup di codifica sono inutili. È possibile ripristinare la ECU alle impostazioni di fabbrica semplicemente codificandola VO.
[/CITAZIONE]
un mio amico mi ha incasinato con f31.
l'auto non riconosce più il keyless
ogni tanto avvicinandosi al volante si accende l'accensione ma non si avvia più.
come posso resettare le ECU?
Ho letto che esys può far lampeggiare le ECU ma non so come farlo.
Ho Esys e Ista +.
con Ista + vedo che ci sono 47 aggiornamenti da fare ma il comando per eseguire gli aggiornamenti non è disponibile.
qualcuno può aiutarmi?
grazie


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

Good evening tell me how to code harman becker automotive systems from another car because mine burned out thanks for any instruction bmw f30 328i 2012 HU CIC HIGH


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i BMW said:


> Good evening tell me how to code harman becker automotive systems from another car because mine burned out thanks for any instruction bmw f30 328i 2012 HU CIC HIGH


Install Donor Head Unit
Delete Donor FSC Codes from Donor Head Unit
Import original Car VIN Matching FSC Codes to Donor Head Unit
VO Code Donor Head Unit to align Coding to Car.


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

What program is it to make Thank you


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

Sorry, I'm new to this business and I'm learning to do everything myself, if possible, write a huge thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i BMW said:


> What program is it to make Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys, I coded DKOMBI4 --> LOGO_SCHRIFTZUG = msp_logo on my G20 330e to get rid of the edrive logo in the digital speedo but it doesn't work, no M logo shows up just blank.
Anyone else see this? Maybe more is needed? On 03/2021.50


----------



## dronski (Feb 23, 2015)

Deleted. Reposted to other thread.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all, can't uncode rear turn signal als brake signal on f13 USA, i need recode like EU ver. - work brake like only(without Turn signals like US model) i check recode BL_ parameters FRA_ parameters and no success.









Any idea


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Turn OFF is done.
MAP PARA SATZ 05 and other US ver param


----------



## leon7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello,
I have an issue with NBT Evo flashed on bench with 18-07-547 , i have 6NS Salapa in FA, i have BT and WLAN anttenas. Used HU tool 2.6 for FSC's successfully.
The problem is when i try to connect a device on bt audio or telephony, a pop up show up instantly with the message : " Unable to establish connection. "
Tried to reflash also with 18-11 SW (without FSC's but i encounter same issue).
It's interesting that after coding Miracast i was able to connect a device with screen mirroring over WLAN, but BT is not working.

Also, i dont know why after flash my menus dont have any text, i have to code a language as master, although i have 853 in FA.


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

Can you code the rear turn signals color from red to amber?
or is that a hardware thing ?
I’m looking to code it if possible on a G07 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43096543 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Mr Shawn,
I have some question about some coding issues, like Apple car play,update ,activation EBT and some basic information for precondition,
Thank you in advance for helping me


----------



## zachp13 (Apr 30, 2010)

How do I edit the FDL in 3.33.4? It has been a few years and this version of esys has a different look to it.


----------



## Lenkka (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey,

Is it possible to code sport + to f11 520d 2013 manual transmission?

If it is, how its done. The prodecure cant be the same as on automatic transmission for sure.

Thanx Lenkka


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking for some help with Esys. I can connect ok, read the FA and SVT with no errors, but can't read any data from the CADF files. I get a list of files (see screenshot), but none of the CADF files have a green mark and don't give me the option to read data when right-clicked. I am obviously missing a step somewhere, but not sure what I am doing wrong. Hope someone can give me some advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RedDent (Jul 23, 2021)

http://imgur.com/0opmWLI


Hello, I'm trying to get ESYS to work, I can connect through Gateway or Ethernet, it reads FA, but it does not detect I-Step no matter what. I have Esys 3.27.1 and use Launcher PRO. the psdzdata might be a problem? I had a psdzdata installed that came with the esys doc, but since then I installed ISPA(another partition of the harddrive), might that be an issue? Or might it be an issue where I have psdz lite? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rbarna7 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My name is Raul and I've bought my first BMW 1 week ago. It's a 520d F10 (06/2015) High executive version.
Today's my first day here, studying the coding world and how-to's and I'd greatly appreciate your support to confirm whether what I understood is right or not.
I've installed E-Sys 3.27.1, BMW Coding Database and initially downloaded _PSdZdata_ Lite from the forum link.
What I understood so far:
I don't need a Launcher if my only target is coding (VO - things like activating key fob outer mirrors closing/opening, changing auto start-stop function ot off by default..etc)
I will need an ENET Cable for the F10 (will buy one tomorrow).

Is there a special PIN needed for coding in the E-SYS (I remember reading something about 2670?).
Is the _PSdZdata_ version linked in some way to the E-SYS version or vehicle i-Status or I can just get the latest version available?

I'm still a bit reluctant in making changes so I really need to understand how the data back-up and restoring works.
Correct me if I'm wrong:
After connecting the vehicle to the laptop with E-Sys open, when reading the FA, there will be an auto generated file stored in a location
(forgot the path for now) and I just have to copy that somewhere else and consider it the "default" file in case I mess something up?
Restoring it would just mean to hit the load button as stated in the "E-Sys - Getting Started Supplement - Part 3"?

Though, I am a bit confused on what the SAPA-Element is. Did I miss something or is there a full guide for dummies with 1 example on how to activate a function?
Or for what I need, E-Sys Launcher (and token) is required?
Sorry for the long post and probably only partial info, I tried to sum up what I understood after a few hours of reading the guides.

Thanks


----------



## Asmo (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi guy's,

I have a problem coding the tailgate opening with the keyfob/button on my F31 2012
When I received the car I could open/close the TG with the button footwell aswell the trunk button
I could also only open it with the remote but not closing it.

I coded the following 3 lines in HKFM 

HKFM > 3010 > SCH_FBD => AKTIV
HKFM > 3010 > SCH_TOEHKI => AKTIV
HKFM > 3010 > TASTER_FBD => AKTIV
But did not find this last one even with the search field in E-sys

HKL_ROCKERSWITCHPOS1_BUTTON_TYPE Werte = 02-> change « 02 » to « 05 » 

So for the moment, I can use keyfog open and close the TG
The button footwell opens but refused the close the TG ( I only heards the release mechanism but no movement at all)
The trunk button refused to work ( Also heards the mechanism but no closing movement )

1 st question : Someone already find the HKL_ROCKERSWITCHPOS1_BUTTON_TYPE ?
2 nd question : I did not create backup before modification. How can I reset back my HKFM folder or the entire software using E-sys ?

Thanks in advance,

Asmo


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Searching for a g20 coding.
In myF30 i have coded that the turn signal lights in the mirrors are always on while driving with DRL.It was not a single coding, had to change different things for that.

I have tried some things now for my G20 to get the same result,but don t get a working coding. Anyone a hint?


----------



## aaronnjay (Sep 23, 2021)

RedDent said:


> http://imgur.com/0opmWLI
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm trying to get ESYS to work, I can connect through Gateway or Ethernet, it reads FA, but it does not detect I-Step no matter what. I have Esys 3.27.1 and use Launcher PRO. the psdzdata might be a problem? I had a psdzdata installed that came with the esys doc, but since then I installed ISPA(another partition of the harddrive), might that be an issue? Or might it be an issue where I have psdz lite? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

good afternoon tell me how to code

*Screen Mirroring BMW nbt evo *
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Marracoonda said:


> Looking for some help with Esys. I can connect ok, read the FA and SVT with no errors, but can't read any data from the CADF files. I get a list of files (see screenshot), but none of the CADF files have a green mark and don't give me the option to read data when right-clicked. I am obviously missing a step somewhere, but not sure what I am doing wrong. Hope someone can give me some advice.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1037087


You should be in Expert Mode > Coding instead of Comfort Mode > Tal-Calculating.



RedDent said:


> http://imgur.com/0opmWLI
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm trying to get ESYS to work, I can connect through Gateway or Ethernet, it reads FA, but it does not detect I-Step no matter what. I have Esys 3.27.1 and use Launcher PRO. the psdzdata might be a problem? I had a psdzdata installed that came with the esys doc, but since then I installed ISPA(another partition of the harddrive), might that be an issue? Or might it be an issue where I have psdz lite? Any help would be greatly appreciated


If you want to Read I-Step, Use this guide.



rbarna7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Raul and I've bought my first BMW 1 week ago. It's a 520d F10 (06/2015) High executive version.
> Today's my first day here, studying the coding world and how-to's and I'd greatly appreciate your support to confirm whether what I understood is right or not.
> ...


If you want to VO coding, no token is needed.

If you are getting PIN prompt, using FDL-Editor, or using Coding-verification, then you need token solution.

You need Psdzdata >= Vehicle I-Step. You will know you need to update if you get "Not Found [C012]" error when "Reading Coding Data" for FDL coding.

FA is only stored if you click Save. Default location is Data\FA but you can change it when saving. Loading just loads file into E-sys, but not the car.

SALAPA element is 3-digit option code for vehicle. These are one of the data values you can find when decoding VIN.



hanselino said:


> Searching for a g20 coding.
> In myF30 i have coded that the turn signal lights in the mirrors are always on while driving with DRL.It was not a single coding, had to change different things for that.
> 
> I have tried some things now for my G20 to get the same result,but don t get a working coding. Anyone a hint?


Which module are you coding? What did you try so far?


----------



## kryysty (Sep 7, 2021)

Is there any place where the cheat codes xml's are translated into english? From what i saw a lot of them are in korean, and I can't understand it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kryysty said:


> Is there any place where the cheat codes xml's are translated into english? From what i saw a lot of them are in korean, and I can't understand it.


Most are in English. These are not provided by BMW; rather, they are written by forum members. What you see is what is available.


----------



## aquila0651 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, 

Is there anybody coding F56 without HUD ? I will try and I have all the things to do the retrofit, I juste want to have some advices ? 

Thanks


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

Good afternoon, I changed ice lamps to f30 2012 for brake lights, turns and reverse, there was a flickering how to remove it, I read that I need to encode and what and where I have esys without a launcher that's enough help please


----------



## Betrayed14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi, I hope I am writing to the correct forum:

I am trying to understand the following:

Will VO Code after FDL Code revert FDL to default values for all modules?

I want to add Enhanced BT FA code and code it afterwards but I am worried that all FDL coding that was made will be reverted back.

I think that the only module that requires FDL Coding is HU_NBT2 after new FA is written. I am trying to figure out a way to VO Code enhanced BT and keep FDL coding as it is now to modules that do not require FDL coding for enhanced BT.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Betrayed14 said:


> Hi, I hope I am writing to the correct forum:
> 
> I am trying to understand the following:
> 
> ...


VO coding will only revert specifically selected modules back to factory values, overwriting custom FDL changes. 

If you FDL code ACSM (eg, disable passenger seat belt warning chime), then VO code HU_NBT2 for EBT, seat belt chimes will still be turned off. 
If you FDL code HU_NBT2 (eg, disable startup disclaimers) and then VO code HU_NBT2, FDL changes will be lost and disclaimers will be enabled again.


----------



## Betrayed14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> VO coding will only revert specifically selected modules back to factory values, overwriting custom FDL changes.
> 
> If you FDL code ACSM (eg, disable passenger seat belt warning chime), then VO code HU_NBT2 for EBT, seat belt chimes will still be turned off.
> If you FDL code HU_NBT2 (eg, disable startup disclaimers) and then VO code HU_NBT2, FDL changes will be lost and disclaimers will be enabled again.


Thank you very much for the explanation.

Is there a way I can save current config for hu_nbt and load it after I VO code EBT?

Will EBT add extra options to this module and restoring to a previous version might not work ?

What is actually happening to the module when adding new FA and VO code the module.i am trying to understand the process and what is happening behind it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Betrayed14 said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation.
> 
> Is there a way I can save current config for hu_nbt and load it after I VO code EBT?
> 
> ...


No. You can backup just part of an ECU. Loading saved ncd and FDL coding module will load all settings. 

When modifying FA, nothing is happening yet. When VO coding, it resets module to factory settings.


----------



## z88m (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello. Please advise the coding, the error CON touchpad. Installed iDrive controller from NBT evo swears that there is no touchpad module, as I understand it. Saw it somewhere, can not find it. car BMW F30 2018.


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

Good afternoon, who knows help changed the amplifier harman my burned out how to code correctly. When diagnosing an error in the AWP ringolt; the ECU is not encoded for this car, I understand that in this amp that I put a different wine number for any information is registered Thank you


----------



## Betrayed14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> No. You can backup just part of an ECU. Loading saved ncd and FDL coding module will load all settings.
> 
> When modifying FA, nothing is happening yet. When VO coding, it resets module to factory settings.


Basically what you are saying is:
1.Save CAFD
2.VO Code EBT
3. Load previous CAFD
4.FDL Code EBT ?

I dont understand if restoring the cafd to a previous version will revert the values that were coded when VO Code executed. Isn't VO Coding writing some werte values for specific features and then restoring will basically revert back?


----------



## glean (Sep 30, 2018)

Adding a post here because I searched high and low for this answer and didn't easily find it.

How to set up E-sys and E-Sys Launcher Pro (from this link) in a virtual machine (VM).

1. The quickest easiest VM to use seems to be VMWare Fusion. Benefits I observed are:

Is free (Fusion Player with account creation)
Very easy/small tweak to get it to work
2. Windows 10 can be downloaded here for free. Based on reading, but not experience, there is no requirement to obtain a license.

Steps:

Download VMWare Fusion Player
Download Windows 10 ISO
Install VMWare Fusion Player
Create a VM _vmmachinename_ and Install from your downloaded .iso
Shut down the VM.
Edit the _vmmachinename_.vbx file add the following code at the bottom, and save/exit:


```
SMBIOS.reflectHost = "TRUE"
```
On Mac (OS X), this is located in _~/Virtual Machines.localized/_vmmachinename_.vmwarevm_
Start the VM. Follow instructions to install E-Sys, Launcher Pro and PSdZData.
Install both versions of the _Update for Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable Package_:

x86
x64


Once you have completed installation of all software, you are ready to connect.
The VM must be in Bridged mode to the network adapter you are using to connect to the vehicle. For example, if you are using the ENET cable, it must be Bridged to your wired Ethernet vs. Wifi. This can be found in VmWare:

Virtual Machine -> Network Adapter -> Network Adapter Settings
I'll update as needed.

Tags: VirtualBox, vmware, virtual machine, Fusion Player

Addendum: I have seen that Virtualbox can be modified to provide similar functionality to pass the VM host name rather than the Virtual machine name, however I tried and was not able to get this to work. Given the "free" cost of VMWare above, it doesn't seem worth trying to pursue.


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it was there from factory, then VO Code Head Unit with original unmodified FA.


there was no Polish factory at the factory


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laciek75 said:


> there was no Polish factory at the factory


Then how was it working before and what was done to make is vanish?


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then how was it working before and what was done to make is vanish?


I started E-Sys and sent Code in HG_MGM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FDL Code HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master


I only have it in HU_MGU


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CAFD is not mapped, You need BimmerUtility, PM sent.


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello
I have a question if anyone from the forum has bought a BimmerUtility license and uses it to code the BMW G series


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laciek75 said:


> Hello
> I have a question if anyone from the forum has bought a BimmerUtility license and uses it to code the BMW G series


Myself and hundreds of others are using it, and G-Series are mapped as it has lateest CAFD Mapping.


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Myself and hundreds of others are using it, and G-Series are mapped as it has lateest CAFD Mapping.


hello shawnsheridan is there a chance to help with language changes? I did as you wrote (FDL Code HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master) but I still only have English, Espanol and Francais to choose from, I still lack Polish


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laciek75 said:


> hello shawnsheridan is there a chance to help with language changes? I did as you wrote (FDL Code HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master) but I still only have English, Espanol and Francais to choose from, I still lack Polish


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

thank you very much for helping to solve my problem " shawnsheridan "
if someone like me can't turn on their iDIVE language please try this one 
HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master
HU_MGU => COUNTRY = ece
HU_MGU => NAVI_VARIANTE = ece

I couldn't start the Polish language 








it looked like this 








now it is like this


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laciek75 said:


> thank you very much for helping to solve my problem " shawnsheridan "
> if someone like me can't turn on their iDIVE language please try this one
> HU_MGU => LANGUAGE_POLISH = master
> HU_MGU => COUNTRY = ece
> ...


 Glad it worked.


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

disable message on startup 
HU_MGU => LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME = kein_ld


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laciek75 said:


> disable message on startup
> HU_MGU => LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME = kein_ld


Is there a question?


----------



## laciek75 (Nov 6, 2021)

no


----------



## miniGuy (9 mo ago)

I recently did my first coding on my 2012 Mini Cooper Roadster to update one minor thing in the media module. I changed the USB1 from analog to digital based on a simple guide. I have had a CCC unit that reboots occasionally for a while. After the change, everything appeared to work well and a day later, the car randomly rebooted the CCC screen and came back locked into German. Before when this happens, I take the battery cable off and it resets back to US English but this time that did not happen. For about a week, it randomly went back and forth. It is now always in German which appears to be because it errored out in the bootload process on the CCC. I tried a lot of things to see if it would help. I reverted the change, I did a factory restore with MCS Expert and the expert profile, I used INPA to look at fault codes (which are there for Mask/CCC), and I went to dealer who said they could not communicate to the CCC.

I wonder if I just had bad timing and the CCC just went out or if it was a coding effort. Any ideas?

INPA Faults:
Mask/CCC 2 errors 
E1CF 50
C5A2 70

Could a bad DCAN cable cause this? I wonder if it is working completely correct. I can see error message in INPA but when I select CCC to probe the module. It runs for quite a while and then send back IFH-0009. It appears to timeout.

Any ideas?


----------



## elitefusion (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I might soon be doing a retrofit for Lazer headlights (currently have LED version) and might need some help from the pros on how to code them. Is there anyone here who can be of assistance and please help me 

It is on a 2019 G05 X5


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

elitefusion said:


> Hello all,
> I might soon be doing a retrofit for Lazer headlights (currently have LED version) and might need some help from the pros on how to code them. Is there anyone here who can be of assistance and please help me
> 
> It is on a 2019 G05 X5


Edit FA (remove 552, add 5AV). VO coding BDC and FLM2. you might also need to initialize in ISTA+.


----------



## elitefusion (Sep 29, 2011)

Due to the lack of my knowledge with tools, any instructions on the coding,vo, ista+?


----------



## BradVol (9 mo ago)

How can I find something like this in Bimmer Utility? This is from the cheat sheet on GitHub. But it doesn't have the comment data that tells me which item to change. 



aktiv

I don't know what the function and mask mean. I don't need help with this specific one, I'm just using it as an example. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi - after a couple of years off I am looking to revive my now-defunct Esys setup for coding my F20 vehicle. Please can Shawn or someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

I'm not sure if this is the right message thread to ask in but I'm having some issues with my VO coding. I'm doing a trailer retrofit on my F15 via K235 HO_word and have gotten to the point where I need to insert CAFD files into the AAG module, but it can't find any when I use Detect CAF for SWE. 
Instead it gives me: Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_000020a9-038_000_004". [C111]. 

My understanding is that this might be an issue of outdated PSDZfile, but I'm using version 4.32.15 and the AAG module was manufactured in 08.04.21, so the file should be just new enough. It's also a 13F3 module so it should be the right one for the F15. I'm not quite sure what to do next as I'm very new to this. I guess there might be some problem with the I-step but I'm not knowledgeable to know what. The car is on I-Step shipment F025-14-03-503.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right message thread to ask in but I'm having some issues with my VO coding. I'm doing a trailer retrofit on my F15 via K235 HO_word and have gotten to the point where I need to insert CAFD files into the AAG module, but it can't find any when I use Detect CAF for SWE.
> Instead it gives me: Failed to get CAFs for SWE "swfl_000020a9-038_000_004". [C111].
> 
> My understanding is that this might be an issue of outdated PSDZfile, but I'm using version 4.32.15 and the AAG module was manufactured in 08.04.21, so the file should be just new enough. It's also a 13F3 module so it should be the right one for the F15. I'm not quite sure what to do next as I'm very new to this. I guess there might be some problem with the I-step but I'm not knowledgeable to know what. The car is on I-Step shipment F025-14-03-503.


It can be psdzdata version or it can be incorrect FA,


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> It can be psdzdata version or it can be incorrect FA,


All I did to the FA was add K235 under the HO_WORT folder and the uploaded it. Do you have a more recent PSDZlite version I could try?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> All I did to the FA was add K235 under the HO_WORT folder and the uploaded it. Do you have a more recent PSDZlite version I could try?


PM sent.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Just tried it out and I'm getting the same error.

Here's a picture in case I forgot to include some important detail.









I'm not sure what's the best way to share FA to see if I did something incorrectly.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

Here's what the Salapa looks like after I added K235 and VO coded all the modules (well except AAG). Other than K235 I didn't make any direct changes to the Salapa.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> Just tried it out and I'm getting the same error.
> 
> Here's a picture in case I forgot to include some important detail.
> 
> I'm not sure what's the best way to share FA to see if I did something incorrectly.


Assuming HO-Wort K235 is correct for your Hitch, if you cannot Inject CAFD into ECU, then you will have to flash it.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Assuming HO-Wort K235 is correct for your Hitch, if you cannot Inject CAFD into ECU, then you will have to flash it.





shawnsheridan said:


> Assuming HO-Wort K235 is correct for your Hitch, if you cannot Inject CAFD into ECU, then you will have to flash it.


I'm using the OEM hitch module and supposedly that's the ISTA+ method for this hitch setup from other threads such as this one X5 Hitch & OEM Harness & Coding Installation Retrospective Although I was unable to get the copy of ISTA+ I downloaded to detect my enet cable so I wasn't able to 100% confirm it or not, but the part numbers are the same.

I've seen mention of flashing this ECU before in other threads like this one AAG module coding - help! , but since I'm so new to this I don't actually know how to flash it. All I see is the calculation for flashing under SVT target. Is there a guide on what I'm supposed to do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> I'm using the OEM hitch module and supposedly that's the ISTA+ method for this hitch setup from other threads such as this one X5 Hitch & OEM Harness & Coding Installation Retrospective Although I was unable to get the copy of ISTA+ I downloaded to detect my enet cable so I wasn't able to 100% confirm it or not, but the part numbers are the same.
> 
> I've seen mention of flashing this ECU before in other threads like this one AAG module coding - help! , but since I'm so new to this I don't actually know how to flash it. All I see is the calculation for flashing under SVT target. Is there a guide on what I'm supposed to do?


Option 3AC Trailer Coupling for the electrically foldable model. 

Option 235 Towing hitch, detachable is the detachable model. 

If not supported by FA (like Invisihitch), then use HO-Wort K235 Trailer Tow Hitch Removable instead (not same as 235 above).


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Option 3AC Trailer Coupling for the electrically foldable model.
> 
> Option 235 Towing hitch, detachable is the detachable model.
> 
> If not supported by FA (like Invisihitch), then use HO-Wort K235 Trailer Tow Hitch Removable instead (not same as 235 above).


So does this mean HO-wort K235 is only for non OEM aftermarket trailer control modules like Stealth Hitches' harness and instead I should just add 235 to the SALAPA?


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

When using TokenMaster's old NCD/CAFD Tool to double check option 235 does not show up. Only 3AC-TRAILER TOW HITCH[231] and K235-TRAILER TOW HITCH REMOVEABLE[1389] show up as potential options and I know I'm not using an electrically folding model.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> So does this mean HO-wort K235 is only for non OEM aftermarket trailer control modules like Stealth Hitches' harness and instead I should just add 235 to the SALAPA?


Yes.


Razings said:


> When using TokenMaster's old NCD/CAFD Tool to double check option 235 does not show up. Only 3AC-TRAILER TOW HITCH[231] and K235-TRAILER TOW HITCH REMOVEABLE[1389] show up as potential options and I know I'm not using an electrically folding model.


Tool is very dated, and not 100% complete / accurate.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Tool is very dated, and not 100% complete / accurate.


Will I need to change the I-step at all since it's so old there's apparently been new options added? Or is that what SVT target does when I go to CODE the ecus? I have update VCM and MSM after TAL execution turned off since I read that can cause issues not sure if that would affect how it gets updated or not.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't understand what you ask. If its related to NCD/CAFD Tool, there is nothing yu can do. It is what it is. Add correct Option to FA and Use the modified FA to Code car.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

Got it. However; after adding 235 to my backup FA and trying to calculate FP it throws this error message

No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 235
[72]

Just in case you were wondering I am using esys 3.39.1 and the psdz file you pm'ed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> Got it. However; after adding 235 to my backup FA and trying to calculate FP it throws this error message
> 
> No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
> Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 235
> [72]


Ok, so 235 won’t work for you, so K235 is only option. Make sure you remove 8SL from FA if present.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

Will do, but isn't 8SL the trailer prep? What a weird system.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> Will do, but isn't 8SL the trailer prep? What a weird system.


Yes. And if you have actual trailer, you need to replace 8SL with new Option Code.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. And if you have actual trailer, you need to replace 8SL with new Option Code.


Which new code? or does K235 do that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> Which new code? or does K235 do that?


Any code. You cannot have 8SL and any of the 3 codes I listed above.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any code. You cannot have 8SL and any of the 3 codes I listed above.


Gotcha.

So I just finished uploading the revised FA/FP and double checked to make sure 8SL was no longer on the car while K235 was, but when I went to code the AAG module it still threw the same C111 error of failed to get CAF file


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> So I just finished uploading the revised FA/FP and double checked to make sure 8SL was no longer on the car while K235 was, but when I went to code the AAG module it still threw the same C111 error of failed to get CAF file


Then Flash AAG.


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then Flash AAG.


I think I mentioned it earlier, but I couldn't figure out how to? Is there a guide I can use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> I think I mentioned it earlier, but I couldn't figure out how to? Is there a guide I can use?


E-Sys - Flashing Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:








MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## Razings (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys - Flashing Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That did! Thanks for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Razings said:


> That did! Thanks for the help.


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

When connected via Esys I can click on 'Edit' to see all options/features under BDC_BODY->CAFD. How can they be saved for offline viewing later? Doing this way I can study in advance what are available (existed as mentioned in many posts here) and attempt to change some of them later.

Also will the changes be applied immediately or one needs to save or to complete the ECU state to make them permanent some how?

Thanks,


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

zung said:


> When connected via Esys I can click on 'Edit' to see all options/features under BDC_BODY->CAFD. How can they be saved for offline viewing later? Doing this way I can study in advance what are available (existed as mentioned in many posts here) and attempt to change some of them later.
> 
> Also will the changes be applied immediately or one needs to save or to complete the ECU state to make them permanent some how?
> 
> Thanks,


AFter more searching I think I know to do this now .... saving the SVT and use the NCD tool to view the CAFs offline ....

I still need to know if the changes applied will be permanently right away.

Unless some may have more comprehensive suggestion thank you all for reading this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zung said:


> When connected via Esys I can click on 'Edit' to see all options/features under BDC_BODY->CAFD. How can they be saved for offline viewing later? Doing this way I can study in advance what are available (existed as mentioned in many posts here) and attempt to change some of them later.
> 
> Also will the changes be applied immediately or one needs to save or to complete the ECU state to make them permanent some how?
> 
> Thanks,





zung said:


> AFter more searching I think I know to do this now .... saving the SVT and use the NCD tool to view the CAFs offline ....
> 
> I still need to know if the changes applied will be permanently right away.
> 
> Unless some may have more comprehensive suggestion thank you all for reading this.


You need to connect read ECU, read SVT, and then Right-Click on the BDC_BODY CAFD and select Read Coding Data (SvtCompareView.edit.fd.name in newer E-Sys versions). Then CAFD .ncd file will be generated in C:\Data\CAF folder, that you can view offline in FDL Editor.

Changes must be saved and then written back to ECU when connected to car.


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to connect read ECU, read SVT, and then Right-Click on the BDC_BODY CAFD and select Read Coding Data (SvtCompareView.edit.fd.name in newer E-Sys versions). Then CAFD .ncd file will be generated in C:\Data\CAF folder, that you can view offline in FDL Editor.
> 
> Changes must be saved and then written back to ECU when connected to car.


Thank you Shawn.... the way you showed is simpler than I thought .... great tip..

When one updates the FLD would they take in effect right away?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Change FDL Code, Save, Code NCD. Done.


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Change FDL Code, Save, Code NCD. Done.


After connect and activate FA....re-edit the BDY-BODY->CAFD

I have tried both ... right click on the CAFD-->Code or click on Code FDL on the right panel. Both executed without error...however I saw no feedback on the console ... and the changes did not apply at all.. Here are 2 fdls that I have attempted to do ...
3020-> TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR
3041->CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING

I am not sure what I have still missed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zung said:


> After connect and activate FA....re-edit the BDY-BODY->CAFD
> 
> I have tried both ... right click on the CAFD-->Code or click on Code FDL on the right panel. Both executed without error...however I saw no feedback on the console ... and the changes did not apply at all.. Here are 2 fdls that I have attempted to do ...
> 3020-> TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR
> ...


Impossible. If you change FDL Value, Code FDL, then Read Coding Data back from ECU, the FDL Value will show new changed value.


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Impossible. If you change FDL Value, Code FDL, then Read Coding Data back from ECU, the FDL Value will show new changed value.


You are right ... below are the NCD compare of the changed NCD and the original NCD...
<< C:\Data\CAF\CAFD_000017BE_071_010_027.ncd | C:\BMW-Backups\CAF\CAFD_000017BE_071_010_027.ncd >>

TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR Left: aktiv (Active) = 01 Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00


CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING Left: aktiv (Active) = 01 Right: nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00


SIGNATURE Left: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 DA 10 20 00 E3 E4 B5 F1 D4 BC F2 6E 61 3B BC AC BA 66 CE AA 52 A5 04 25 D7 74 60 6A 11 EA 01 CC 48 5F D5 E3 B0 59 C3 B5 9A 1C 3E D4 7A 24 B5 67 DD A7 B4 73 CC 5C 42 5C 19 0C DE 49 72 4F F3 42 71 CE A8 EF 0D 0E 84 9F 6C 66 71 AC 7A 3B CA 82 D5 66 CF 03 70 11 D5 EC C0 98 33 61 B3 0F B5 4F DA EC 88 04 98 1F 1F 48 CA CD 90 2F C5 C4 CD 10 BA 48 86 3C FE 5F 98 35 1B CD 7E 27 A2 E3 32 9F Right: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 44 5E 5E 8E C4 50 01 F0 4F 3A A1 9E AB 32 F7 C6 99 54 D1 30 0C 8E D1 96 A8 B2 35 F8 03 E7 D2 AF FD D8 F1 76 ED BD E7 23 75 35 63 10 E9 18 F2 47 36 47 17 84 77 24 37 C1 C5 61 85 FB 40 0D 76 5F 10 2D 2B 7D 47 D9 2F 53 C6 5F 0F 79 40 6E 74 E5 48 92 1D 05 DB 1F 2B 47 FF CD 70 84 DE AD 3D 20 6B 5F 53 0B 3A 44 4A 78 D3 29 9D 02 82 57 28 C7 FE CE 9F 7D 31 82 99 EE F6 FA 14 8F A5 09 09 AA

However looked like the changes have no effect ...

TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR ... expecting all doors unlocked when car was turned off and driver door was opened ?

CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING ... expecting radio/navigation/electronic is shut off when car stops and door opened?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's backwards:

TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR - Disable the KLR when opening the door. - Turn off Radio / Navigation upon opening Driver's Door.

CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING - Unlocks doors when engine is stopped (start/stop button is pushed). Requires under iDrive "Settings" => "Door Locks", that both the "Unlock button" be set to either "Driver's Door" or "All Doors" and the "Lock after starting to drive" checkbox be checked.


----------



## romanovich54 (5 mo ago)

@Almaretto Hey do you still do remote coding? Im trying to buy Icon headlights (from a g12 750) for my g12 740 and wondering if its actually doable.


----------



## F30330E (12 mo ago)

Hi,

Looking to do service/diagnostics reading and writing to my F30 330e. I'm also looking to code in some features such as keeping the indicator lights on like they are on e60s if possible. 

If someone can guide me in the right direction for programs/softwares with some guides for F30 specifically that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## zung (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> That's backwards:
> 
> TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR - Disable the KLR when opening the door. - Turn off Radio / Navigation upon opening Driver's Door.
> 
> CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING - Unlocks doors when engine is stopped (start/stop button is pushed). Requires under iDrive "Settings" => "Door Locks", that both the "Unlock button" be set to either "Driver's Door" or "All Doors" and the "Lock after starting to drive" checkbox be checked.


right I got them backward ....yet the changes took place but I do not see these effects. Do you have any idea why?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zung said:


> right I got them backward ....yet the changes took place but I do not see these effects. Do you have any idea why?


No, sorry, no idea.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> I use ESys Direct and it no longer has errors, means it's a Launcher problem


Correct. You should use BimmerUtility instead.


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally found the problem, thanks for your help, I thought my ECU was broken


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> Finally found the problem, thanks for your help, I thought my ECU was broken


----------



## Cry (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone willing to help with what to install? I tried installing esys + launcher but i think the problem is that it's not valid no more. Is there a better way for FDL programming? I'm looking to disable RDC fully in a F30 and as far as i can tell i need FDL coding for that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cry said:


> Anyone willing to help with what to install? I tried installing esys + launcher but i think the problem is that it's not valid no more. Is there a better way for FDL programming? I'm looking to disable RDC fully in a F30 and as far as i can tell i need FDL coding for that.


You need latest E-Sys Package. PM sent.


----------



## Wojtas_ (Feb 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need latest E-Sys Package. PM sent.


hi i need an esys too. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wojtas_ said:


> hi i need an esys too. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Leecali (Aug 17, 2021)

I couldn't say thank you enough to Shawnsheridan. He was my commander. thank you very much Sir!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leecali said:


> I couldn't say thank you enough to Shawnsheridan. He was my commander. thank you very much Sir!


----------



## phil3819_2986 (8 mo ago)

Hi guys.

I am a 2016 420D F32 owner who has coded with an OBD adapter and the Bimmercode app in my phone. It's been a very good way to code out the things I don't want or need. Yesterday my car was in the dealers for a recall on EGR valve switch software. The dealer totally factory reset the whole system. Now I have a seat belt giver that comes out without the belt and doors that lock automatically as I set off driving (that one does wonders for my claustrophobia I can tell you!), among other annoyances. I don't want to go to the expense of buying an E-SYS system so can anyone point me to the 'expert mode' settings in Bimmercode that I need to change? I have done these things before, belt thingy and door locks, but can't for the life of me remember the settings.

Or, with my laptop in the car is E-SYS a better way to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

2016. 420D. F32


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil3819_2986 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am a 2016 420D F32 owner who has coded with an OBD adapter and the Bimmercode app in my phone. It's been a very good way to code out the things I don't want or need. Yesterday my car was in the dealers for a recall on EGR valve switch software. The dealer totally factory reset the whole system. Now I have a seat belt giver that comes out without the belt and doors that lock automatically as I set off driving (that one does wonders for my claustrophobia I can tell you!), among other annoyances. I don't want to go to the expense of buying an E-SYS system so can anyone point me to the 'expert mode' settings in Bimmercode that I need to change? I have done these things before, belt thingy and door locks, but can't for the life of me remember the settings.
> 
> ...


If dealer factory reset car you coded with Bimmercode, why do you not just recode it again with Bimmercode, same as you did before?

Isn't "doors that lock automatically" an Option set in iDrive under Lock settings?


----------



## phil3819_2986 (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If dealer factory reset car you coded with Bimmercode, why do you not just recode it again with Bimmercode, same as you did before?
> 
> Isn't "doors that lock automatically" an Option set in iDrive under Lock settings?


Thanks for eeplying, it's appreciated.

Yes indeed, the locking malarkey was in the iDrive. So I've sorted that after a facepalm moment. The reason I can't do the seat belt helper disable again is that I can't remember how I did it in the first place. That's one of the benefits of having had meningitis as an adult, it screws around with your memory.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phil3819_2986 said:


> Thanks for eeplying, it's appreciated.
> 
> Yes indeed, the locking malarkey was in the iDrive. So I've sorted that after a facepalm moment. The reason I can't do the seat belt helper disable again is that I can't remember how I did it in the first place. That's one of the benefits of having had meningitis as an adult, it screws around with your memory.


Ok. Well, Bimmercode or E-Sys, you need the FDL Code(s). I don't know what it is for seat belt helper.


----------



## phil3819_2986 (8 mo ago)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

Using E-Sys 3.38.2, LauncherPro 5.2.0, PSdZData_Lite_v4.37.42

Was trying to VO Code my G20 to remove the 5AP coding, and followed the VO coding instructions - but now when I go to Read ECU data I get an error on BDC_BODY3:

"CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>

CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 Fehler:
<CpsData object contains a Short-Vin with an invalid character.>"

I get similar errors if I try to Code the BDC_BODY3 ECU.

If I try to reinject the CAFD files, I get additional CAFD's that don't say "FFFFFFFF_255_255_255" but I still get this Short-Vin error.

Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Liquidice said:


> Using E-Sys 3.38.2, LauncherPro 5.2.0, PSdZData_Lite_v4.37.42
> 
> Was trying to VO Code my G20 to remove the 5AP coding, and followed the VO coding instructions - but now when I go to Read ECU data I get an error on BDC_BODY3:
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 means CAFD is corrupt. You wont find matching CAFD. Inject CAFD as normal.

When you read CPS on ECU, how does VIN show?


----------



## Liquidice (Jul 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 means CAFD is corrupt. You wont find matching CAFD. Inject CAFD as normal.
> 
> When you read CPS on ECU, how does VIN show?


The VIN shows correctly otherwise. I tried to re-inject the CAFD files but it wouldn't work until I ran E-Sys w/o LauncherPro. Then it took the VO Coding just fine. LauncherPro worked fine for FDL coding though, so I guess VO Coding - no Launcher, FDL Coding - use LauncherPro?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Liquidice said:


> The VIN shows correctly otherwise. I tried to re-inject the CAFD files but it wouldn't work until I ran E-Sys w/o LauncherPro. Then it took the VO Coding just fine. LauncherPro worked fine for FDL coding though, so I guess VO Coding - no Launcher, FDL Coding - use LauncherPro?


Launcher PRO should be used only for FDL Coding, and nothing else.


----------



## BimmerLoverbim (3 mo ago)

Thank you for the information! It is helpfull!


----------



## [email protected] (9 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

Seeking advise and guidance for the latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on F15.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Seeking advise and guidance for the latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on F15.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you @shawnsheridan for that awesome response. Appreciate it.


----------



## Matenzo (2 mo ago)

Hey, I am also seeking latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Matenzo said:


> Hey, I am also seeking latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on F10


PM sent.


----------



## Erydit (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Code both:
> 
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
> ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN


man big question to u regards pm pls


----------



## Johnkim881 (1 mo ago)

Posted in the wrong topic . Please delete sorry


----------



## Markobimmer (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Me too,if you would be kind.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Markobimmer said:


> Me too,if you would be kind.


PM sent.


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Is it possible to code FDL without the utility? I need to change a single setting and $100 is kinda steep.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gt1 said:


> Is it possible to code FDL without the utility? I need to change a single setting and $100 is kinda steep.


You need CAFD Mapping solution for any FDL Coding. Maybe you can have someone with working E-Sys code it for you.


----------



## amirly (Mar 12, 2015)

seeking latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on G05


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amirly said:


> seeking latest E-sys file and PSDZData file and other related document for a newbie. Currently looking for coding on G05


PM sent.


----------



## Horsty (Apr 26, 2020)

looking for latest esys version and psdzdatafull.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Horsty said:


> looking for latest esys version and psdzdatafull.


PM sent.


----------



## badoogie (Aug 1, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Also would very much appreciate where I can get the latest PSDZDATA full. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

badoogie said:


> Also would very much appreciate where I can get the latest PSDZDATA full. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------

